#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Пристрастие ко сну

## Pavel

Наблюдение за различными людьми убедительно показывают, что люди отводят сну  различное количество часов: одни спят всреднем по 5 часов в сутки, другие всреднем по 8 часов в сутки, а некоторым только-только хватает 10 часов в сутки, чтобы они могли чувствовать себя в бодрствовании достаточно отдохнувшими и работоспособными. При этом большинство людей жалуется на недостаток времени в сутках для занятия наиважнейшими по их представлениям видами деятельности.

С буддистской точки зрения такие особенности (пристрастие к продолжительности сна) отдельных людей относятся к их кармическим особенностям. При этом буддисты считают, что практика Дхармы - наиважнейшее занятие, которому они стараются посвящать максимально время своего бодрствования.

Следует ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного, пристрастия ко сну в сторону его сокращения и почему? Чем отличается пристрастие ко сну от других кармически обусловленных пристрастий и в связи с этим насколько преодолимо?

----------


## До

> С буддистской точки зрения такие особенности (пристрастие к продолжительности сна) отдельных людей относятся к их кармическим особенностям. ... Следует ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного, пристрастия ко сну в сторону его сокращения и почему? Чем отличается пристрастие ко сну от других кармически обусловленных пристрастий и в связи с этим насколько преодолимо?


Лично я никогда не слышал, что сон кармически обусловлен. Но зато кармически обусловлено тело, тело - старая карма. Стоит ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного _тела_ в сторону его сокращения и почему?




> При этом буддисты считают, что практика Дхармы - наиважнейшее занятие, которому они стараются посвящать максимально время своего бодрствования.


Хм.

----------


## Dondhup

Можно заниматься йогой сна  :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (20.01.2009)

----------


## Гелег

> Следует ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного, пристрастия ко сну в сторону его сокращения и почему? Чем отличается пристрастие ко сну от других кармически обусловленных пристрастий и в связи с этим насколько преодолимо?


ИМХО. Желание побольше поспать, именно желание, а не реальная необходимость в отдыхе, чревато отупением ума и связано с клешей неведения.

----------

Arch (27.01.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Можно заниматься йогой сна


?
Вы имеете ввиду осознанный сон?

----------


## Ersh

> С буддистской точки зрения такие особенности (пристрастие к продолжительности сна) отдельных людей относятся к их кармическим особенностям.


А можно узнать, где описывается это пристрастие? Вот медики считают, что продолжительность сна - это физиологическая особенность, обусловленная состоянием организма.

----------


## Pavel

> А можно узнать, где описывается это пристрастие? Вот медики считают, что продолжительность сна - это физиологическая особенность, обусловленная состоянием организма.


Разве организм является чем-то независимым от живого существа, чтобы менять ради него рекомендации по устранению страстей на медицинские рекомендации?
BTR: 


> Чтобы понять механизм кармы, необходимо выйти за рамки мышления, за рамки представлений и форм.
> Существо есть конструкция порывов, порождаемая из мгновения в мгновение страстями, страхами и неведением. И эти страсти, страхи и неведение не являются чьими-то индивидуальными, кому-то принадлежащими. Просто в одном сочетании они порождают Васю, а в другом Элизабет. И делают это снова и снова, потому что одной из страстей Васи является страсть продолжать быть Васей.


Из этих слов очевидно мнение, что в одном сочетании страсти порождают пристрастие к одной продолжительности сна, а в другом сочетании к другой продолжительности сна.

----------


## Ашока

> Можно заниматься йогой сна


Где бы почитать об этом? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pavel

> Лично я никогда не слышал, что сон кармически обусловлен. Но зато кармически обусловлено тело, тело - старая карма. Стоит ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного _тела_ в сторону его сокращения и почему?


Я так понимаю, что Вы намекаете, хоть явно на это и не указываете, что продолжительность  сна обусловлена телом? 

Насчет того, что тело - старая карма, я бы несколько усомнился. Иначе не стоило бы следить за факторами, влияющими на здоровье.

----------


## Pavel

> Можно заниматься йогой сна


А нет ли в запасе йоги просмотра телепередач (?) - мне бы подошло...  :Smilie:

----------


## Arch

> Где бы почитать об этом?


Например здесь:
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/tw-yoga.htm

----------


## До

> Я так понимаю, что Вы намекаете, хоть явно на это и не указываете, что продолжительность  сна обусловлена телом?


Нет. Вы спрашивали о кармически обусловленном, и я спросил о другом кармически обусловленном. Более того, _тело_ действительно кармически обусловлено с т.з. буддизма. Т.е. я как бы переформулировал ваш вопрос более правильно. Намекнуть на то, что сон обусловлен телом я не хотел и такой смысл не подразумевал и не подразумеваю.




> Насчет того, что тело - старая карма, я бы несколько усомнился.


Классика буддизма.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....145.than.html




> Иначе не стоило бы следить за факторами, влияющими на здоровье.


Неправильный вывод.

----------


## Ашока

> Например здесь:
> http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/tw-yoga.htm


Клево! Спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Arch

> Насчет того, что тело - старая карма, я бы несколько усомнился.


Кармически обусловлено всё. За исключением того, что находится за пределами круга самсары.
Вы говорите, что сомневаетесь в том, что тело - старая карма. Но тело не исключение из закона причинно-следственной связи. Или просто "старая" - значит из предыдущей жизни?




> Иначе не стоило бы следить за факторами, влияющими на здоровье.


А Вы считаете, что это нужно делать?
Если да, то спросите себя, почему Вы это делаете, что заставляет Вас это делать? И в силу чего это что-то в Вас есть?

----------


## Pavel

> Нет. Вы спрашивали о кармически обусловленном, и я спросил о другом кармически обусловленном. Более того, _тело_ действительно кармически обусловлено с т.з. буддизма. Т.е. я как бы переформулировал ваш вопрос более правильно..


Не понял "более правильность" в чем. И не понял оснований для того, чтобы ставить вопрос о чем-то еще каммически обусловленном кроме того, о чем я спрашивал.



> Классика буддизма.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....145.than.html


"And what is new kamma? Whatever kamma one does now with the body..." Переведите, пожалуйста.



> Неправильный вывод.


Не страшно, как не важно подобное деление на старую и новую каммы, некий акцент во неопределенное время возникновения причин и следствий. Важно, что благое действие сейчас даст каммически благое последствие. С этой точки зрения и интересует вопрос, следует ли совершать действия, направленные на сокращение сна?

----------


## Ersh

> Разве организм является чем-то независимым от живого существа, чтобы менять ради него рекомендации по устранению страстей на медицинские рекомендации?.


Непонятно на каком основании Вы разную продолжительность сна приравняли к страстям?

----------


## Dondhup

> ?
> Вы имеете ввиду осознанный сон?


Не совсем, это тантрийская практика одна из 5 йог Наропы  :Smilie: 
Для тех кто очень любит спать  :Smilie:

----------

Чиффа (18.01.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Непонятно на каком основании Вы разную продолжительность сна приравняли к страстям?


Я разную продолжительность сна приравнял не к страстям, а к наблюдениям. 

Потребность в сне, потребность в пище, потребность в сохранении целостности собственного организма, потребность в размножении я приравниваю к пристрастиям, являющимися результатами накопленной кармы и обусловливающими возникновение страданий. Разве Вам, Ersh, не доставляет страданий ограничение Вас в продолжительности сна? Пытка лишением сна применяется до сих пор во всех странах и на всех континентах. Или не все страдания вызываются пристрастиями?

Если потребность (пристрастие) в сне по чьим-то убеждениям по сути отличается от потребности в размножении, пище или сохранении собственной жизни как таковой, то я в темообразующем посте просил дать разъяснение по поводу такого отличия. Пока не увидел ни одного высказывания по поводу того, что потребность человека в неком ему свойственной продолжительности сне не определено его предыдущей кармой и не является пристрастием.

----------


## Ersh

> Потребность в сне, потребность в пище, потребность в сохранении целостности собственного организма, потребность в размножении я приравниваю к пристрастиям, являющимися результатами накопленной кармы и обусловливающими возникновение страданий.


Я спрашивал но о Вашем мнении, а о мнении буддизма на эту тему. На основании своего мнения я могу наплодить тредов на десять таких форумов.




> Если потребность (пристрастие) в сне по чьим-то убеждениям по сути отличается от потребности в размножении, пище или сохранении собственной жизни как таковой, то я в темообразующем посте просил дать разъяснение по поводу такого отличия.


Опять Вы ставите знак равенства между потребностью и прмстрастием ко сну, не доказав такового на примере хотя бы авторитетного буддийского мнения.




> Разве Вам, Ersh, не доставляет страданий ограничение Вас в продолжительности сна? Пытка лишением сна применяется до сих пор во всех странах и на всех континентах. Или не все страдания вызываются пристрастиями?


Это аюбсолютно алогичное и манипулятивное утверждение. Ограничение меня во сне это одно, а сам сон - это разные вещи. Ограничение в дефекации - это тоже будет причинять страдания. Однако не станете же Вы утверждать, что дефекация это кармическое омрачение? В Антарктиде, насколько я знаю, пытка лишением сна не применяется. 
Или мы говорим о болезненном пристрастии ко сну - гипнофилии? Это ко врачам.

----------

Чиффа (18.01.2009)

----------


## До

> Потребность в сне, потребность в пище, потребность в сохранении целостности собственного организма, потребность в размножении я приравниваю к пристрастиям, являющимися результатами накопленной кармы и обусловливающими возникновение страданий.


Логика примерно такая: вот мы ходим по стройке там на голову сыпятся камни поэтому мы носим неудобную каску и страдаем от ее ношения. Вы спрашиваете (это аналогия) примерно такой вопрос: разве потребность в каске, это не пристрастие, может стоит начать снимать каску? Конечно можно снять каску и наслаждаться увечьем или смертью от травмы головы.

Немного ближе к телу: вот у вас есть рука - почему не приравнять руку к пристрастию и - отрезать руку, это будет устранение пристрастия. (Не делайте так, это лишь пример.)

Даже если сон со своей продолжительностью, это кармичесий плод, то он уже сформирован и вы живете на его основе, он необходимое условие в вашей нынешней жизнедеятельности.

Есть кармичекий плод - тело - ваша логика, это приравнять потребность в теле к страсти, тем более, что тело, это _кармический плод_, (то о чем вы говорили вначале), так вот ваша логика - нужно ли устранить тело? Видимо похоже могли мыслить йоги занимающиеся умервщлением плоти (_attakilamathanuyoga_), которое Будда осуждал предлагая срединный путь: 


> крайности, в которые пусть не вдается подвижник. ... Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, *тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы*. http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm






> *Пока не увидел ни одного высказывания* по поводу того, что потребность человека в неком ему свойственной продолжительности сне не определено его предыдущей кармой и не является пристрастием.


Интересно вы не заметили, а я заметил. Ersh писал: "_Вот медики считают, что продолжительность сна - это физиологическая особенность, обусловленная состоянием организма_."

Если что-то физиологическая особенность организма, то это значит, что вы это не делаете намеренным поступком по желанию, а это данность, обстоятельство, которое вы не можете изменить одним желанием. Например вы не можете не есть (тоже пристрастие с вашей точки зрения).





> Не понял "более правильность" в чем. И не понял оснований для того, чтобы ставить вопрос о чем-то еще каммически обусловленном кроме того, о чем я спрашивал.


Вы спрашивали о кармичеки обусловленном и я спросил о кармически обусловленном. Только я спросил о том, что _точно_ кармически обусловленно, а вы нет.




> "And what is new kamma? Whatever kamma one does now with the body..." Переведите, пожалуйста.


Зачем?




> Неправильный вывод.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не страшно, как не важно подобное деление на старую и новую каммы, некий акцент во неопределенное время возникновения причин и следствий.


Вы говорили о кармической обусловленности, это деление о кармической обусловленности. Теперь вам это не важно, а я говорил когда казалось было важно. Не важно так не важно.




> С этой точки зрения и интересует вопрос, следует ли совершать действия, направленные на сокращение сна?


А мне интересно поговорить о кармическом плоде и отождествлении пристрастия и физических потребностей.

----------


## sergey

Pavel, по поводу сна есть например такие слова Будды:



> Если кто лентяй, обжора и соня, если кто, лежа, вертится, как большой боров, накормленный зерном, –
> Тот, глупый, рождается снова и снова.
> (Дхаммапада 325)


И вот еще перевод одной сутты на "Колесе Дхаммы", "Счетовод Моггалана":
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn107.htm
В ней Будда говорит:



> "Брахман, как только монах умерен в еде, Татхагата обучает его далее, говоря:
> 'Иди, монах, будь привержен бодрствованию; днем, когда ходишь из стороны в сторону, когда сидишь, очищай ум от любых мешающих качеств (дхамм). Во время первой стражи ночи (от заката до десяти часов вечера), сидя или ходя из стороны в сторону, очищай ум от любых мешающих качеств. Во время средней стражи ночи (от десяти вечера до двух утра), приляг на правом боку в позе льва, одна нога на другой, с осознанностью и бдительностью, направив ум на то, чтобы проснуться. Во время последней стражи ночи (от двух утра до рассвета), проснувшись, сидя или ходя из стороны в сторону, очищай ум от любых мешающих качеств.

----------

Arch (19.01.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.01.2009), Pavel (20.01.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.01.2009)

----------


## До

Есть еще _Itivuttaka 79_:



> "These three things lead to the falling away of a *monk in training*. Which three? There is the case where a monk in training enjoys activity, delights in activity, is intent on his enjoyment of activity. He enjoys chatter, delights in chatter, is intent on his enjoyment of chatter. *He enjoys sleep, delights in sleep, is intent on his enjoyment of sleep.* http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...-099.than.html


Тоесть речь идет не о физической необходимости, а о наслаждении и намерении наслаждаться сном. Плюс речь идет о монахе.

В _Sn 2.10: Utthana Sutta_ как я понимаю сон соотносится с беспечностью: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...2.10.than.html

Вероятно нужно иметь пристрастие к бодрствованию.

----------

Ersh (18.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

Анализ сновидений - один из важнейших элементов психоаналитической практики. Увы, я привязан к сновидениям...чужим сновидениям (мне редко что снится). Видать, такая карма... :Frown:

----------


## Буль

> Следует ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного, пристрастия ко сну


Избавиться от кармически обусловленного, говорите?  :EEK!:  Ню-ню...  :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## Чиффа

> Анализ сновидений - один из важнейших элементов психоаналитической практики. Увы, я привязан к сновидениям...чужим сновидениям (мне редко что снится). Видать, такая карма...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pavel

> Логика примерно такая: вот мы ходим по стройке там на голову сыпятся камни поэтому мы носим неудобную каску и страдаем от ее ношения. Вы спрашиваете (это аналогия) примерно такой вопрос: разве потребность в каске, это не пристрастие, может стоит начать снимать каску? Конечно можно снять каску и наслаждаться увечьем или смертью от травмы головы.
> 
> Немного ближе к телу: вот у вас есть рука - почему не приравнять руку к пристрастию и - отрезать руку, это будет устранение пристрастия. (Не делайте так, это лишь пример.)


*До*, вопрос не ставится так, как Вы это воспринимаете.

 Есть набор пристрастий, который обусловливает страдания от падения предметов на голову или членовредительства. И снятие, и одевание каски; и отрезание или отказ от отрезания руки не освобождают от пристрастий, вызывающих эти страдания. 

А вот высвобождение времени для практики освобождения дает результат. Убеждение себя и других в том, что есть индивидуальные физиологические особенности, которые должно воспринимать как норму - это отказ от практики освобождения в пользу рекомендаций физиологов, о чем свидетельствуют и Ваши слова и процитированные Вами слова Ерша. Вам, как человеку интересующемуся первоисточниками, хорошо известно, что Будда давал рекомендации относительно физиологических особенностей (еды, сна, режима, сексуальной жизни...) которые никак не основывались на рекомендациях врачей или входят в некое противоречие с современными рекомендациями физиологов.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, по поводу сна есть например такие слова Будды:
> 
> И вот еще перевод одной сутты на "Колесе Дхаммы", "Счетовод Моггалана":
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn107.htm
> В ней Будда говорит:


Спасибо, мне эти слова известны, но они уместны в данной теме и не зря прозвучали.

----------


## Pavel

> Даже если сон со своей продолжительностью, это кармичесий плод, то он уже сформирован и вы живете на его основе, он необходимое условие в вашей нынешней жизнедеятельности.


В моей жизни есть много уже сформированных кармических плодов, на основании которых, а точнее в совокупности которые и представляют мое персоналие. Если же Вы считаете, что кармические плоды разделяются на категории основных и неосновных для моего существования (например табакокурение и пристрастие к алкоголю - не основной кармический плод, а сон и дефекация - основной...), то потрудитесь либо дать принцип различения этих двух групп, либо перечислить списочно.




> Есть кармичекий плод - тело - ваша логика, это приравнять потребность в теле к страсти, тем более, что тело, это _кармический плод_, (то о чем вы говорили вначале), так вот ваша логика - нужно ли устранить тело? Видимо похоже могли мыслить йоги занимающиеся умервщлением плоти (_attakilamathanuyoga_), которое Будда осуждал предлагая срединный путь


Это не моя "логика".  :Smilie: 
*Pavel*:


> Пока не увидел ни одного высказывания по поводу того, что потребность человека в неком ему свойственной продолжительности сна не определена его предыдущей кармой и не является пристрастием.





> Интересно вы не заметили, а я заметил. Ersh писал: "_Вот медики считают, что продолжительность сна - это физиологическая особенность, обусловленная состоянием организма_."


Вы, все-таки как-то свою "логику" разъясняйте. Не каждый увидит в высказывании о мнении медиков относительно физиологической особенности, обусловленной состоянием организма утверждение буддиста о том, что потребность человека в продолительности сна не определена его кармой и не является пристрастием.




> Если что-то физиологическая особенность организма, то это значит, что вы это не делаете намеренным поступком по желанию, а это данность, обстоятельство, которое вы не можете изменить одним желанием. Например вы не можете не есть (тоже пристрастие с вашей точки зрения).


Извините, но спать Вы ложитесь в определенное время намеренно и встаете с постели в определенное Вами время намеренно (в большинстве случаев). Соответственно продолжительность сна - это то, что Вы в состоянии менять намеренно. Если Вы ставите вопрос в абсолютных категориях типа "не можете не спать (не есть) совсем", то это приблизительно равноценно высказыванию "не можете не жить совсем", которое следовало бы адресовать Будде, отрицающему ценностность жизни как таковой. Придет время, не сомневаюсь, и Вы перестанете перерождаться и соответственно спать и есть. 

Невозможность Ваша сейчас совсем не спать вовсе не аргумент в пользу того, что нет пристрастия ко сну, к еде или к организму как таковому.



> А мне интересно поговорить о кармическом плоде и отождествлении пристрастия и физических потребностей.


Я вижу. Поэтому мне и не удается от Вас дождаться того, чтобы за моими словами Вы видели те мысли, которые я пытаюсь ими донести - Вы видите то, что Вам хочется слышать.

Итак мы так и подвисли на, как мне казалось, совершенно очевидном вопросе: *являются ли физиологические потребности кармически обусловленными и являются ли они пристрастиями, которые ведут к страданиям?* Вопроса темы это напрямую не касается, однако, судя по всему, без достижения согласия по этому вопросу мы дальше не продвинемся. Давайте тогда попытаемся убедить друг друга в своей позициию

1) Моя позиция, что потребность во сне обусловлена прежней кармой и является пристрастием, которое обусловливает страдание при лишении сна.
2) Ваша позиция, что потребность во сне является плодом прежней крмы, но не является пристрастием, т.к. ему, вроде как, для этого не хватает намерения... или по каким-то другим причинам. Вот и поясните свою точку зрения, чего не хватает потребности во сне, чтобы его можно было считать пристрастием?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Pavel, по поводу сна есть например такие слова Будды:
> "...Во время средней стражи ночи (от десяти вечера до двух утра), приляг на правом боку в позе льва, одна нога на другой, с осознанностью и бдительностью, направив ум на то, чтобы проснуться..."


Это получается спать всего четыре часа, как бы так научиться...

----------


## Ersh

> Есть набор пристрастий, который обусловливает страдания от падения предметов на голову или членовредительства. И снятие, и одевание каски; и отрезание или отказ от отрезания руки не освобождают от пристрастий, вызывающих эти страдания. 
> 
> А вот высвобождение времени для практики освобождения дает результат.


Есть набор клеш, которые обуславливают то или иное пристрастие. От них и нужно избавляться. А если выдумывать себе новые и новые "пристрастия", то никакого высвобождаемого времени не хватит на практику. Особенно, если практиковать метод, подразумевающий внимательное рассмотренние каждого омрачения вплотьдо самых тонких. 
Есть еще пристрастие дышать - можно и с ним побороться.

----------


## Neroli

> Если же Вы считаете, что кармические плоды разделяются на категории основных и неосновных для моего существования (например табакокурение и пристрастие к алкоголю - не основной кармический плод, а сон и дефекация - основной...), то потрудитесь либо дать принцип различения этих двух групп, либо перечислить списочно.


Павел, а вы видели детей, рожающихся курящими и пьющими? А не спящими и не какающими?

----------


## Pavel

> Есть набор клеш, которые обуславливают то или иное пристрастие. От них и нужно избавляться. А если выдумывать себе новые и новые "пристрастия", то никакого высвобождаемого времени не хватит на практику. Особенно, если практиковать метод, подразумевающий внимательное рассмотренние каждого омрачения вплотьдо самых тонких. 
> Есть еще пристрастие дышать - можно и с ним побороться.


Ersh, Вы меня извините, но я не совсем понимаю, что Вы именно хотите сказать.

Интонация такая, что вроде бы возражаете. Чему?
Или утверждаете, тогда что именно?

1) Вы считаете, что от пристрастий не нужно освобождаться, но нужно освобождаться от клеш?
2) Вы считаете, что не нужно выдумывать "пристрастий"? Так разве кто-то к подобному призывает...
3) Вы против метода внимательного рассмотрения каждого из  омрачений? Ваше право.

К чему все эти "а если делать это..." или "можно еще делать это..."? Что хотите сказать?

Вы не согласны с тем, что склонность к определенному режиму сна (продолжительность, время суток, прерывность/непрерывность...) - это пристрастие? Тогда обоснуйте свое мнение, аргументируйте...

----------


## Ersh

Я считаю, что та постановка вопроса о пристрастии ко сну, с который  Вы начали этот топик не имеет отношения к тому, с чем имеет дело буддийская практика.
Я утверждаю (если Вы не поняли из моих предыдущих сообщений), что:

1. Я не встречал описания такого пристрастия в Каноне, и прошу привести мне описание этого пристрастия, и описание метода как с этим бороться. На благо всех живых существ.

2. Я утверждаю, что режим сна и пристрастие к режиму сна - это разные вещи.

3. Я утверждаю, что в большинстве случаев режим сена имеет не кармические, а иные причины  - суточный и годичный циклы, возрастные и генетические особенности организма, и называть их "кармическими" - неправомочно.

4. Я считаю, что если Вы практикуетен Дхарму Будды - любой из ее многочисленных методов, то рано или поздно потихоньку Вы избавитесь от омрачений ума, и вследствие этого - от пристрастий. А не наоборот - искать у себя пристрастия, и спрашивать - как с этим бороться.

Будда завещал, например, монахам, определенный режим сна. Вы считаете следование ему пристрастием?

АПД. И вообще, вопрос "как бороться с..." от человека, знакомого с буддийской практикой несколько неожиданный, не находите?

----------


## Pavel

> Я считаю, что та постановка вопроса о пристрастии ко сну, с который  Вы начали этот топик не имеет отношения к тому, с чем имеет дело буддийская практика.


Я вынужден повторить свой вопрос



> Следует ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного, пристрастия ко сну в сторону его сокращения и почему? Чем отличается пристрастие ко сну от других кармически обусловленных пристрастий и в связи с этим насколько преодолимо?


С чем именно в такой постановке вопроса "не имеет дела буддийская практика"?



> 1. Я не встречал описания такого пристрастия в Каноне, и прошу привести мне описание этого пристрастия, и описание метода как с этим бороться. На благо всех живых существ.


Я не помню, чтобы в Каноне что-то говорилось о "благе всех живых существ", но о режиме сна, продолжительности сна и отношении ко сну цитаты слов Будды приведены. Я бы мог их дополнить, но не знаю, есть ли в этом смысл. Если Вы ждете от меня цитат о том, что приверженность ко сну называется именно танха, то стоит ли искать именно такие цитаты и зачем. Стоит ли искать цитаты слов Будды, в которых потребление алкоголя называлось бы танха?



> 2. Я утверждаю, что режим сна и пристрастие к режиму сна - это разные вещи.


Я не вижу смысла даже это утверждать. Думаю, каждому понятно, что потребление алкоголя и пристрастие к алкоголю - разные вещи. Но и вопрос не стоял о "потреблении" сна, а стоял о том, что продолжительность сна может регулироваться осознанно в неких пределах. И если продолжительность сна регулируется лишь в неких пределах, а пристрастие к алкоголю или физиологическая потребность в сексуальном удовлетворении могут быть полностью устранены, то почему такое невозможно со сном, в чем разница данного пристрастия?



> 3. Я утверждаю, что в большинстве случаев режим сена имеет не кармические, а иные причины  - суточный и годичный циклы, возрастные и генетические особенности организма, и называть их "кармическими" - неправомочно.


То, что Вы считаете потребность в сне не кармически обусловленным и не пристрастием я понял. Теперь стало яснее на каком основании - на том, что есть некие внешние факторы вплоть до генотипа (?), которые являются причинами Ваших действий и следовательно последствий этих действий. Осталось только пояснить, на каком основании Вы считаете, что есть такие Ваши действия, которые обусловлены не Вашими кармическими особенностями, а воздействием на Вас внешних факторов.



> 4. Я считаю, что если Вы практикуетен Дхарму Будды - любой из ее многочисленных методов, то рано или поздно потихоньку Вы избавитесь от омрачений ума, и вследствие этого - от пристрастий. А не наоборот - искать у себя пристрастия, и спрашивать - как с этим бороться.


Я уже повторил свой вопрос. В нем нет поиска неведомых мне пристрастий, в нем нет вопроса о том, как с этим новым пристрастием бороться. В нем есть вопрос о том, следует ли методом ограничения продолжительности сна высвобождать время для практики Дхармы. В нем есть вопррос о том, чем принципиально пристрастие ко сну отличается от других пристрастий, и насколько оно преодолимо.



> Будда завещал, например, монахам, определенный режим сна. Вы считаете следование ему пристрастием?


Следование чему-то, что совпадает по форме чьим-то завещаниям, может иметь разную природу и соответсвенно быть пристрастием или им не быть. Некоторые люди могут носить те или иные одежды (например оранжевые) и это может быть пристрастием, а может таковым и не быть. 

Мне кажется, что несложно проверить, чем это для человека является. Если человека лишить возможности делать нечто, что он делает, и при этом он испытывает страдание, то это его дело является пристрастием. Например, если человеку запретить носить оранжевую одежду, и он в результате начинает испытывать страдание от того, что у него теперь нет возможности носить оранжевую одежду, то он пристрастен к ношению такой одежды.

Если у Вас есть свой, отличный от моего метода, способ определения, что именно является пристрастием, а что таковым не является, то поделитесь - всем будет интересно.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, а вы видели детей, рожающихся курящими и пьющими? А не спящими и не какающими?


Neroli, Вы готовы ответить на мой вопрос и дать своему ответу обоснование? Пока я слышал лишь обоснование того, что генетическое закрепление потребностей - это не кармическое, а нечто другое, не связанное с кармой. У Вас есть другое объяснение, или Вы согласны с этим?

----------


## Won Soeng

Разные существа обладают разным опытом, именно поэтому они имеют причины считать себя разными, индивидуальными.
Кому-то понятны лишь очень явные проявления неправильного поведения, выраженные в резко неприятных наступивших последствиях. А кому-то доступны для понимания тончайшие устойчивые в своей регулярности кармические причины вовлекающие ум в беспокойство и порождающие деятельные импульсы и порывы.

Поэтому есть много "слоев" постижения истины, разделенных один от другого неведением, невнимательностью, заблуждениями.

Именно по этой причине Буддизм претерпевает определенное развитие, уточнение и прояснение доктрины, более тонкие методы испытаний и проверок ума на омрачения и заблуждения.

Существо может полагать себя уже пробужденным, оставаясь в тисках неосознаваемых порывов и устремлений, непроявляющихся какое-то время.

Поэтому и сказано, что мысль о пробуждении есть ошибка, поскольку различает пробуждение от непробуждения, концептуализирует его. 

Для существ с разным опытом познания ума даны разные способы учения и разные слова наставления. Когда существа сравнивают себя друг с другом в своих достижениях и неудачах, эти существа впустую теряют время и даже впадают в глубокие омрачения гордыни или уныния. 

Если же говорить по теме, то есть потребность организма во сне, связанная с неспособностью организма целиком самоосознаваться, быть внимательным к изменениям напряженности и расслабленности. Для каждого момента времени для организма в целом, и для отдельных органов и тканей организма это время разное. Из-за заболевшего горла, отдыхать приходится и бодрым ногам, которые крутит от избытка энергии, направляемого невнимательным умом к ногам без учета необходимого покоя.

Привязанность ко сну не является чем-то фиксированным, постоянным и однообразным. Желание спать каждый раз формируется новыми порывами и сдерживаниями порывов.
Если фиксировать внимание только на желании спать и пытать лишь воздерживаться от сна - это будет контрпродуктивной практикой. Следует осознавать действующие непосредственно в момент возникновения такого желания порывы ума и потребности тела в их взаимодействии.

----------

Тала (20.01.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Следует ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного, пристрастия ко сну в сторону его сокращения и почему?


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm
...



> Есть, о монахи, две крайности, в которые пусть не вдается подвижник: одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы; Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.





> Чем отличается пристрастие ко сну от других кармически обусловленных пристрастий и в связи с этим насколько преодолимо?


1. Пристрастие ко сну ничем не отличается от пристрастия к мороженому.
2. Преодолимо ---> 4-я Благородная Истина.

----------

Won Soeng (20.01.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сон это защита организма от перевозбуждения. Чем больше способности к глубокой релаксации, тем меньше потребность организма во сне.
Но сон сну рознь. Следует замечать особо потребность ума в избегании жизненных ситуаций. Сон как отключение сознания. Кто-то напивается, кто-то отворачивается к стене и засыпает.
Если второе называть пристрастием ко сну, то действительно, такое пристрастие вполне преодолимо.

----------


## Pavel

> Привязанность ко сну не является чем-то фиксированным, постоянным и однообразным. Желание спать каждый раз формируется новыми порывами и сдерживаниями порывов.
> Если фиксировать внимание только на желании спать и пытать лишь воздерживаться от сна - это будет контрпродуктивной практикой. Следует осознавать действующие непосредственно в момент возникновения такого желания порывы ума и потребности тела в их взаимодействии.


Эти слова равно справедливы по отношению к любым пристрастиям.

 Что обусловливает различие в успешности постижения порывов, ведущих к непреодолимому влечению ко сну и постижении порывов, ведущих к преодолимым влечениям?

----------


## Ersh

Павел, еще раз повторяю свой вопрос, от ответа на который будет зависеть - считаю ли я , что это правомочная постаовка вопроса, или это какое-то недоразумение, или Вы навязываете свою точку зрения - сон есть страдание, и разводите дискуссию на искусственно созданую проблему.



> С буддистской точки зрения такие особенности (пристрастие к продолжительности сна) отдельных людей относятся к их кармическим особенностям.
> 			
> 		
> 
> А можно узнать, где описывается это пристрастие? Вот медики считают, что продолжительность сна - это физиологическая особенность, обусловленная состоянием организма.


И еще  раз - где в Каноне говорится, что потребность во сне кармически обусловлена, и является страданием?

----------


## Pavel

> Но сон сну рознь. Следует замечать особо потребность ума в избегании жизненных ситуаций. Сон как отключение сознания. Кто-то напивается, кто-то отворачивается к стене и засыпает.
> Если второе называть пристрастием ко сну, то действительно, такое пристрастие вполне преодолимо.


 Снов можно много выделить по разным признакам. Любой ли сон можно считать пристрастием, если лишение любого сна влечет за собой страдание?

----------


## PampKin Head

Странно как то... Сон - это сон, пристрастие ко сну - это пристрастие. Безразличие ко сну - это безразличие. Отвращение ко сну - это отвращение.

Лишение (длительное) сна влечет нарушение в функционировании тела и, как следствие, ума.




> Что обусловливает различие в успешности постижения порывов, ведущих к непреодолимому влечению ко сну и постижении порывов, ведущих к преодолимым влечениям?


Различие в успешности обуславливает следование БВП должным образом.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, еще раз повторяю свой вопрос, от ответа на который будет зависеть - считаю ли я , что это правомочная постаовка вопроса, или это какое-то недоразумение, или Вы навязываете свою точку зрения - сон есть страдание, и разводите дискуссию на искусственно созданую проблему.
> 
> 
> И еще  раз - где в Каноне говорится, что потребность во сне кармически обусловлена, и является страданием?


Я не только не навязывал точку зрения, но даже не высказывал точки зрения, что сон - это страдание. В Каноне я не встречал перечня всех пристрастий (в частности к мороженному) и не встречал перечня всех страданий. Поэтому удовлетворительно ответить на Ваш вопрос не смогу. Так же считаю уместным высказать свое удивление, когда последователь традиции чань в качестве оснований для своего вывода выдвигает наличии соответствующего текста в Каноне. Но в принципе это Ваше право иметь такие основания.

Я высказал в качестве метода определения того, что является пристрастием, вторую благородную истину, согласно которой причиной возникновения страданий являются пристрастия. Таким образом предложил оценивать ту или иную особенность человека на предмет соответствия критерию пристрастности к ней через создание условий для прекращения удовлетворения влечения. На следующих примерах легко понять метод:
1) ест мороженное --- лишили мороженного --- страдает, значит пристрастен к мороженному;
2) слушает музыку --- лишили возможности слушать музыку --- страдает, значит пристрастен к слушанию музыки;
3) спит --- лишили сна --- .....

Возражения по методу есть? По спискам возражения понял, но с такой постановкой вопроса не согласен - слишком много пристрастий под такой способ определения их как пристрастия не подпадут (мороженного во времена написания Канона и многое другое не изобрели...).

А вообще тема начинает напоминать темы о мясоедении, только в этой "вегетариаца" нет, а его пытаются создать, обвиняя в "вегетарианстве".

Хочу попросить высказываться по существу. Есть собственное представление о том, как пристрастие отличать от нетакового - милости просим. "Дискусия" по типу "зачем задавать такие вопросы - так никто не спрашивает" как раз описана в Каноне. Если надо, могу привести цитаты, но будет не по теме.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 1) ест мороженное --- лишили мороженного --- страдает, значит пристрастен к мороженному, не страдает, значит не пристрастен;


Есть еще такая тема, как безразличие (нетрален).

Привязанность/отвращение/*безразличие*.

P.S. Танха и клеша - разные вещи.

----------


## Pavel

> Странно как то... Сон - это сон, пристрастие ко сну - это пристрастие. Безразличие ко сну - это безразличие. Отвращение ко сну - это отвращение.
> 
> Лишение (длительное) сна влечет нарушение в функционировании тела и, как следствие, ума.


Я готов без доказательств согласиться, что ум является следствием тела - к теме отношения не имеет. Но Вы готовы доказать, что есть разрушающееся без участия ума тело, лишенное сна на длительное время?

----------


## Pavel

> Есть еще такая тема, как безразличие (нетрален).
> 
> Привязанность/отвращение/*безразличие*.
> 
> P.S. Танха и клеша - разные вещи.


Что Вы этим хотели сказать?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я готов без доказательств согласиться, что ум является следствием тела - к теме отношения не имеет. Но Вы готовы доказать, что есть разрушающееся без участия ума тело, лишенное сна на длительное время?


Тут два момента:

1. В данной книге http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf описано, что обуславливает рупа-калапы и нама-калапы.

2. Нужно просто последовательно лишать человека сна и получить экспериментальные данные о том, что с ним станет. ==> Человек погибнет и, следовательно, тело разрушится.

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, Вы готовы ответить на мой вопрос и дать своему ответу обоснование? Пока я слышал лишь обоснование того, что генетическое закрепление потребностей - это не кармическое, а нечто другое, не связанное с кармой. У Вас есть другое объяснение, или Вы согласны с этим?


Мне кажется, что данное "генетическое закрепление потребностей", короче говоря данное тело со всем врожденным набором ТТХ - это кармический результат. И я не вижу особого смысла ковырять этот результат, в попытке его изменить. Кой чего можно конечно подкоректировать, но сильно усердствовать я бы не стала. Мне слова Патрула Ринпоче вспоминаются, о том как человек въехав в гостиницу на одну ночь, всю ночь там мебель переставлял, вместо того, чтобы постать, а утром его выселили. Это он про наше драгоценное человеческое рождение говорил.
Вообщем лучше менять ум. Возможно, что от перемен в уме и характер сна изменится сам собой, без усилий.
Как-то так.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что Вы этим хотели сказать?


То, что "1) ест мороженное --- лишили мороженного --- страдает, значит пристрастен к мороженному, не страдает, значит не пристрастен; " 

Довод "не страдает, значит не пристрастен" имеет и другое объяснение "не страдает, значит мороженое было или сейчас ему безразлично". А это тоже клеша, к бесстрастию не имеющая отношения.

----------


## Pavel

> Тут два момента:
> 
> 1. В данной книге http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf описано, что обуславливает рупа-калапы и нама-калапы.
> 
> 2. Нужно просто последовательно лишать человека сна и получить экспериментальные данные о том, что с ним станет. ==> Человек погибнет и, следовательно, тело разрушится.


1) У мнея нет оснований предполагать, что лучший способ понять, что Вы хотите сказать - это проситать книгу на английском языке. И в языке я не силен, и к Ваши воззрениям книга имеет отдаленное отношение, если Вы хотя бы не ее автор.

2) Речь о лишении сна ведет Ерш. Я говорил об ограничении продолжительности сна. Говорилось так же о рекомендации Будды прожолжительности сна в 4 часа. Однако, если уж Вам так хочется тоже поговорить о лишении сна и методе определения, к чему это приведет, то есть ли у Вас обоснованные предложения, как это сделать "последовательно", какой метод будем считать последовательный, а какой слишком ускоренным, даже разрушительным?

----------


## Neroli

> Но сон сну рознь. Следует замечать особо потребность ума в избегании жизненных ситуаций. Сон как отключение сознания. Кто-то напивается, кто-то отворачивается к стене и засыпает.
> Если второе называть пристрастием ко сну, то действительно, такое пристрастие вполне преодолимо.


Во, у меня так всю жизнь. Чего-нибудь делать не охота - ужас как спать хочется. В школе на скушных предметах засыпала, в институте на лекциях засыпала, на работе засыпаю, посреди неразрешимых конфликтов ложусь спать.
Сейчас уже не обращаю на это внимание, делаю то, что нужно и всё. Привычка мало помалу рассасывается. :-)

BTR, а такая привычка как формируется?

----------


## PampKin Head

> 1) У мнея нет оснований предполагать, что лучший способ понять, что Вы хотите сказать - это проситать книгу на английском языке. И в языке я не силен, и к Ваши воззрениям книга имеет отдаленное отношение, если Вы хотя бы не ее автор.


- Не лучший, но вполне приемлемый. 
- Хоть я и не автор таблицы умножения, но эти воззрения усвоил.




> 2) Речь о лишении сна ведет Ерш. Я говорил об ограничении продолжительности сна. Говорилось так же о рекомендации Будды прожолжительности сна в 4 часа. Однако, если уж Вам так хочется тоже поговорить о лишении сна и методе определения, к чему это приведет, то есть ли у Вас обоснованные предложения, как это сделать "последовательно", какой метод будем считать последовательный, а какой слишком ускоренным, даже разрушительным?


Сон в 4 часа рекомендован *только бхикшу*, которые ведут совершенно отличный от основной массы граждан способ существования. И это, скорее всего, связано с созерцательным стилем жизни (включая его формальную часть в виде длительных сидячих типов практик), *который приводит к естественному снижению потребности во сне.*

Иначе возникает вопрос: а почему не 2 часа?

----------


## Pavel

> То, что "1) ест мороженное --- лишили мороженного --- страдает, значит пристрастен к мороженному, не страдает, значит не пристрастен; " 
> Довод "не страдает, значит не пристрастен" имеет и другое объяснение "не страдает, значит мороженое было или сейчас ему безразлично". А это тоже клеша, к бесстрастию не имеющая отношения.


Безразличен, значит клеша. Но безразличен к мороженному, значит не имеет пристрастия к мороженному. Я не о клешах говорил. а о пристрастии. Если Вы считаете, что можно иметь пристрастие к пиву, но при этом быть безразличным к пиву, то так и скажите. Вы же сами утверждали, что пристрастие - не клеша. Зачем одно другим подменять в тесте на пристрастие?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Безразличен, значит клеша. Но безразличен к мороженному, значит не имеет пристрастия к мороженному. Я не о клешах говорил. а о пристрастии. Если Вы считаете, что можно иметь пристрастие к пиву, но при этом быть безразличным к пиву, то так и скажите. Вы же сами утверждали, что пристрастие - не клеша. Зачем одно другим подменять в тесте на пристрастие?


Танха - это не клеша. Но танха - это то, что порождает клеши. Танха пораждает как страстное желание, так и безразличие. А также и отвращение.

----------


## Pavel

> - Не лучший, но вполне приемлемый. 
> - Хоть я и не автор таблицы умножения, но эти воззрения усвоил.
> 
> 
> 
> Сон в 4 часа рекомендован *только бхикшу*, которые ведут совершенно отличный способ существования. И это, скорее всего, связано с созерцательным стилем жизни (включая его формальную часть в виде длительных сидячих типов практик), *который приводит к естественному снижению потребности во сне.*


Странно Вы ведете беседу. Я говрю об ограничении сна. Вы говорите о лишении сна. Я говорю, ладно, давайте о лишении сна поговорим. Вы в ответ начинаете говорить об ограничении сна. 

Я так не умею.  :Smilie: 

Я готов верить в Ваше постижении таблицы умножения, но если Вы меня не увлечете своим умением ее использовать, я не стану ее изучать.  Думаю и Вы так поступаете в подобной ситуации.

----------


## Pavel

> Танха - это не клеша. Но танха - это то, что порождает клеши. Танха пораждает как страстное желание, так и безразличие. А также и отвращение.


Пристрастие к мороженному может порождать безразличие к мороженному?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пристрастие к мороженному может порождать безразличие к мороженному?


...
*Танха*
...
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm
...



> Пристрастие (танха), которое вызывает дальнейшее становление (бхава), – сопровождаемое страстью и наслаждением, ищущее удовольствий то здесь, то там, – то есть пристрастие к чувственным удовольствиям, пристрастие к становлению, пристрастие к не-становлению.


Порождает в том числе и безразличие... да хоть к мороженому.

----------


## Pavel

> ...
> *Танха*
> ...
> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm
> ...
> 
> 
> Порождает в том числе и безразличие... да хоть к мороженому.


Вы утверждаете, что пристрастие к мороженному может порождать безразличие к мороженному. Раскройте механизм возникновения такого безразличия к мороженному на основе пристрастия к мороженному.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы утверждаете, что пристрастие к мороженному может порождать безразличие к мороженному. Раскройте механизм возникновения такого безразличия к мороженному на основе пристрастия к мороженному.


Сорри, но 1) утверждает Будда, что 2) танха  (см. выше) порождает дальнейшее становление (физическое и ментальное), сопровождаемое хоть пристрастием к мороженому, хоть безразличием к мороженому, хоть ненавистью к мороженому.

----------


## Pavel

> Сорри, но 1) утверждает Будда, что 2) танха  (см. выше) порождает дальнейшее становление (физическое и ментальное), сопровождаемое хоть пристрастием к мороженому, хоть безразличием к мороженому, хоть ненавистью к мороженому.


Сорри, но Будда ничего подобного к счастью для меня не утверждает.
Я утверждаю, что если наблюдает страдание от лишения мороженного, то значит тнка к мороженному есть.
Вы утверждаете, что такой вывод не верен, т.к. танха к мороженному может порождать безразличие к мороженному.

Поэтому Вас и прошу раскрыть свою мысль, не взирая на то, что наблюдение безразличия я не предлагал как тест на отсутствие танха. а предлагал наличие страдания от лишения рассматривать как тест на наличие танха. 

Но к этому мы сможем вернуться , а пока я Вам помогу раскрыть механизм зарождения безразличия к мороженному через пристрастие к мороженному.  Например злоупотребление мороженным в результате пристрастия к нему влечет становление отвращения или безразличия к оному. Но сами видите. что к моему методу это не имеет отношения. 

Так какие возражения против метода оценки наличия танха по страданию, возникающему в результате лишения? Есть страдание - есть танха. Возражение есть?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сорри, но Будда ничего подобного к счастью для меня не утверждает.
> Я утверждаю, что если наблюдает страдание от лишения мороженного, то значит тнка к мороженному есть.
> Вы утверждаете, что такой вывод не верен, т.к. танха к мороженному может порождать безразличие к мороженному.


У вас к мороженому не танха, а рага.




> Поэтому Вас и прошу раскрыть свою мысль, не взирая на то, что наблюдение безразличия я не предлагал как тест на отсутствие танха. а предлагал наличие страдания от лишения рассматривать как тест на наличие танха.


Отсутствие раги не говорит об отсутствии танхи.




> Так какие возражения против метода оценки наличия танха по страданию, возникающему в результате лишения? Есть страдание - есть танха. Возражение есть?


Вася не испытывает привязанности к мороженому -> у Васи отсутствует танха -> Вася-Арахант.

прикольно.

----------


## Pavel

> У вас к мороженому не танха, а рага.
> Отсутствие раги не говорит об отсутствии танхи.
> Вася не испытывает привязанности к мороженому -> у Васи отсутствует танха -> Вася-Арахант.
> 
> прикольно.


Т.е. возражений нет. 

Вася страдает, если его лишить мороженого --> Вася имеет пристрастие к мороженому --> у Васи наличиствует танха --> Вася не Арахант

Прикольно?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е. возражений нет.


- У Васи нет страсти к мороженому.
- Почему?
- Вася не демонстрирует проявление страдания при расставании с объектом-мороженым.
- Но Вася может не демонстрировать страдания при расставании с объектом-мороженым.
- Каким образом?
- Вася к мороженому безразличен (клеша) и поэтому может также не демонстрировать страдания при расставании с объектом-мороженым.
- Присутствует ли у Васи танха вне зависимости от обладания или необладания мороженым и реакций на это?
- Имеет место, если имеет место базовое неведение (авидья) о реальности телесного и вещественного (нама-рупа).

- Каким образом мне разобраться в этом вопросе?
- Прочитать книжку http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf
- Но я не знаю английского!
- Постараться найти подобное на русском или выучить английский.

----------


## Pavel

> - У Васи нет страсти к мороженому.
> - Почему?
> - Вася не демонстрирует проявление страдания при расставании с объектом-мороженым.
> - Но Вася может не демонстрировать страдания при расставании с объектом-мороженым.
> - Каким образом?
> - Вася к мороженому безразличен (клеша) и поэтому может также не демонстрировать страдания при расставании с объектом-мороженым.
> - Присутствует ли у Васи танха вне зависимости от обладания или необладания мороженым и реакций на это?.


Но мой метод не направлен на определение присутствует *ЛИ* у Васи танха. Мой метод распознает, что танха без всякого ЛИ присутствует, когда Вася страдает. Возражения против такого метода определения того, что он определяет есть? Есть случаи, когда страдание есть, а танхи нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но мой метод не направлен на определение присутствует *ЛИ* у Васи танха. Мой метод распознает, что танха без всякого ЛИ присутствует, когда Вася страдает. Возражения против такого метода определения того, что он определяет есть? Есть случаи, когда страдание есть, а танхи нет?


На основании чего вы решили, что ваш метод позволяет сделать вывод о наличии или отсутствии танхи?

P.S. Вполне актуальна ситуация отсутствия проявления страданий (а также тела), но присутствия танхи: сансарное существование в арупа-дхату.

----------


## Pavel

> На основании чего вы решили, что ваш метод позволяет сделать вывод о наличии или отсутствии танхи?


Извините, Вы дурачок? (  :Smilie:  забанят, как пить дать забанят, а зря...)

 Я тысячу раз повторил, что у меня нет оснований судить об отсутствии чего-либо. Я сужу *ТОЛЬКО О НАЛИЧИИ* танхи по наличию страдания в результате лишения объекта пристрастия. Есть страдание значит есть танха. Возражения еще будут?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Извините, Вы дурачок? (  забанят, как пить дать забанят, а зря...)
> 
>  Я тысячу раз повторил, что у меня нет оснований судить об отсутствии чего-либо. Я сужу *ТОЛЬКО О НАЛИЧИИ* танхи по наличию страдания в результате лишения объекта пристрастия. Есть страдание значит есть танха. Возражения еще будут?


Еще раз: какой результат даст ваш метод, если проявления страдания в данном случае не будет?

И что означает в вашем методе "страдание имеет место"?

----------


## Pavel

> Еще раз: какой результат даст ваш метод, если проявления страдания в данном случае не будет?


Никакого. Он не рассматривает ситуации отсутствия проявлений страданий.




> И что означает в вашем методе "страдание имеет место"?


Страдание проявляется не важно в уме  какого наблюдателя, наблюдающего свои страдания или страдания, которые этим умом воспринимаются как чужие.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Никакого. Он не рассматривает ситуации отсутствия проявлений страданий.


На основании чего вы решили, что желание конкретного объекта и есть танха (о наличии которого должно сигнализировать проявление страдания при изъятии объекта), если есть замечательная *лобха* (она же *raga*)?

----------


## Pavel

> На основании чего вы решили, что желание конкретного объекта и есть танха, если есть замечательная *лобха* (она же *raga*)?


Я не решал, что желание есть танха. Я решил, что если ТОЛЬКО танха является причиной страдания, ТО ВСЕГДА, там где наблюдаем страдание, ЕСТЬ ТАНХА.

Это так? (Is it right?)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не решал, что желание есть танха. Я решил, что если ТОЛЬКО танха является причиной страдания, ТО ВСЕГДА, там где наблюдаем страдание, ЕСТЬ ТАНХА.
> 
> Это так?


О, тут стоит ознакомиться с тем, что называют *пратитья-самутпадой*. Там явно описано, *каким образом* танха является причиной страдания.

----------


## Pavel

> О, тут стоит ознакомиться с тем, что называют *пратитья-самутпадой*. Там явно описано, *каким образом* танха является причиной страдания.


О, да-а-а....  :Smilie:  без этого не ответишь на вопрос, всегда ли там, где есть страдание, есть танха.  :Smilie: 

Спокойной ночи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> О, да-а-а....  без этого не ответишь на вопрос, всегда ли там, где есть страдание, есть танха. 
> 
> Спокойной ночи.


Уже ознакомились? Так быстро?!

----------


## Pavel

> Уже ознакомились? Так быстро?!


Так вопрос был задан Вам. Я понял, что это Вам необходимо ознакомиться, чтобы ответить на простой вопрос.

----------


## Ersh

> Я высказал в качестве метода определения того, что является пристрастием, вторую благородную истину, согласно которой причиной возникновения страданий являются пристрастия. Таким образом предложил оценивать ту или иную особенность человека на предмет соответствия критерию пристрастности к ней через создание условий для прекращения удовлетворения влечения. На следующих примерах легко понять метод:
> 1) ест мороженное --- лишили мороженного --- страдает, значит пристрастен к мороженному;
> 2) слушает музыку --- лишили возможности слушать музыку --- страдает, значит пристрастен к слушанию музыки;
> 3) спит --- лишили сна --- .....


Вы это... только на Вторую Благородную-то не наговаривайте. Мне это рассуждение напоминает анекдот про уши у таракана, когда отрывая ему ноги опытным путем устанавливали, что они являются его органом слуха.
Давайте продолжим -
4. Ест - лишили еды - значит пристрастен к еде
5. дышит - лишили дыхания - значит пристрастен к дыханию
6. видит - лишили зрения - значит пристрастен к видимому...
... слышимому и умопостигаемому...
Совершенно очевидно, что дело не в самих физиологических  процессах.

А вообще ответ на Ваш вопрос треда прост - самадхи-випассана-анапанасати лечат все. Или Вы ищете каких-то особых, небуддийских методов?

----------

Юань Дин (22.01.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> А вообще ответ на Ваш вопрос треда прост - самадхи-випассана-анапанасати лечат все. Или Вы ищете каких-то особых, небуддийских методов?


Точно, что не искал универсального метода лечения всего.

Ersh, Вы против какого высказывания выступаете - я так и не смог понять ни самой аргументации, ни ее направленности.

Попробуйте просто ответить на несложный вопрос:

Если  не давать человеку спать, то он станет от этого страдать?

----------


## Ersh

> Точно, что не искал универсального метода лечения всего.
> 
> Попробуйте просто ответить на несложный вопрос:
> 
> Если  не давать человеку спать, то он станет от этого страдать?


Вы сначала ответьте на вопрос - отчего страдает человек? :Smilie:  От того, что ему спать не дают? Давайте разберемся в происхождении страданий.

----------


## До

> Я высказал в качестве метода определения того, что является *пристрастием*, вторую благородную истину, согласно которой причиной возникновения страданий являются пристрастия. Таким образом предложил оценивать ту или иную особенность человека на предмет соответствия критерию пристрастности к ней через создание условий для прекращения удовлетворения влечения. На следующих примерах легко понять метод:
> 1) ест мороженное --- лишили мороженного --- *страдает, значит пристрастен* к мороженному;
> 2) слушает музыку --- лишили возможности слушать музыку --- страдает, значит пристрастен к слушанию музыки;
> 3) спит --- лишили сна --- .....





> Попробуйте просто ответить на несложный вопрос: Если  не давать человеку спать, то он станет от этого *страдать*?


Страдать в смысле _доманасса_, т.е. печаль, горе?

Если меня лишить сна, то я не начинаю печалиться и горевать, а появляется рассредоточенность и прочие физилогические факторы, в результате чего ухудшается качество моего труда, увеличивается опсаность для моей жизни (к примеру на дороге).

Страдаю ли я? Если речь идет о _доманасса-ведана_, то нет. Если речь идет о телесном страдании (_духкха-ведана_), то это кармический плод изменить который невозможно. Если речь идет о _самскара-духкхе_, то ей я страдаю и во сне, и даже если радуюсь, так как это обусловленность. Если меня сонного собьёт автомобиль, то это будет страдание смерти.

----------


## До

> *До*, вопрос не ставится так, как Вы это воспринимаете.


Я могу вопринимать не только постановку вопроса, а и многое другое.




> Есть набор пристрастий, который обусловливает страдания от падения предметов на голову или членовредительства. И снятие, и одевание каски; и отрезание или отказ от отрезания руки не освобождают от пристрастий, вызывающих эти страдания.


Это я и хотел сказать, не получиться ли у вас, что вы пытаетесь изменить плод вместо изменения причины? Плод в смысле готовое тело, готовую физиологию, готовую зависимость ото сна, вместо сформировавших это тело в факторов прошлой жизни?

Неблагие факторы, как я понял со слов Будды, это наслаждение сном и намерение наслаждаться сном. А хорошие факторы, это пристрастие к бодрствованию. Вот. Плюс есть общий совет - стоит делать то, что увеличивает благие факторы и стоит отказаться от того, что увеличивает неблагие факторы. 

Если вы хотите поэкспериментировать с уменьшением продолжительности сна и посмотреть ростут ли неблагие или благие факторы, то удачи. Только совет не занимайтесь опасной деятельностью невыспавшись (с утра) или в сонном состоянии (вечером-ночью).




> А вот высвобождение времени для практики освобождения дает результат.


Нехватает времени на соблюдение 5-10 обетов воздержания от неблагих поступков?




> Убеждение себя и других в том, что есть индивидуальные физиологические особенности, которые должно воспринимать как норму - это отказ от практики освобождения в пользу рекомендаций физиологов, о чем свидетельствуют и Ваши слова и процитированные Вами слова Ерша. Вам, как человеку интересующемуся первоисточниками, хорошо известно, что Будда давал рекомендации относительно физиологических особенностей (еды, сна, режима, сексуальной жизни...) которые никак не основывались на рекомендациях врачей или входят в некое противоречие с современными рекомендациями физиологов.


Почему это они никак не основывались на рекомендациях врачей?

Привели бы давно ссылку где Будда говорит сокращать время сна как можно больше и вопрос был бы решен.

Мне интересно почему вы ставите вопрос об увеличении времени практики за счет уменьшения времени сна, а не за счет увеличения времени практики во времени бодрствования.

----------


## До

> В моей жизни есть много уже сформированных кармических плодов, на основании которых, а точнее в совокупности которые и представляют мое персоналие.


Речь не о персоналие, а о физиологие.




> Если же Вы считаете, что кармические плоды разделяются на категории основных и неосновных для моего существования (например табакокурение и пристрастие к алкоголю - не основной кармический плод,


Это вообще не кармический плод, а кармический поступок.




> а сон и дефекация - основной...),


Потребность во сне и потребность в дефекации видимо кармический плод, так как они физиологически обусловленны телом, они и есть тело, особенности тела. А тело, это старая карма.




> то потрудитесь либо дать принцип различения этих двух групп, либо перечислить списочно.


Принцип различения поступка от плода?
Поступок - намеренное (сознательное) действие, самскара-скандха. А плод это ведана-скандха, органы, рождение в шести локах и нама-рупа вообще.




> Это не моя "логика".


Ваша логика приравнять что-то к страсти, а затем предложить это сокращать. Я в своём примере точно так же это описал только на более ярких примерах.




> *Pavel*:
> Вы, все-таки как-то свою "логику" разъясняйте. *Не каждый увидит* в высказывании о мнении медиков относительно физиологической особенности, обусловленной состоянием организма утверждение буддиста о том, что потребность человека в продолительности сна не определена его кармой и не является пристрастием.


1. Определена физиологией, а не кармой.
2. Физиология, а не пристрастие.
По-моему всё очевидно.




> Извините, но спать Вы ложитесь в определенное время намеренно и встаете с постели в определенное Вами время намеренно (в большинстве случаев). Соответственно *продолжительность сна - это то, что Вы в состоянии менять намеренно*.


Можно и руку намеренно отрезать, она из мяса и кости сделана, которые хорошо режутся. (Не делайте, это лишь пример.)




> Если Вы ставите вопрос в абсолютных категориях


Нет, я про сокращение времени сна говорю. Что депривация сна на неделю убивает крыс вроде все знают.




> Невозможность Ваша сейчас совсем не спать вовсе не аргумент в пользу того, что нет пристрастия ко сну, к еде или к организму как таковому.


У кого-то может быть пристрастие ко сну, не спорю. Но как оно проявляется? Врятли в _продолжительности_ времени сна, скоре всего в наслаждении сном, намерении наслаждаться сном, валянии в кровати. Плюс с наслаждением тоже не все так просто, так как благая карма дает приятный плод вызывающий наслаждение, так что видимо стоит различать наслаждение как плод, от наслаждения как поступка.




> Я вижу. Поэтому мне и не удается от Вас дождаться того, чтобы за моими словами Вы видели те мысли, которые я пытаюсь ими донести - Вы видите то, что Вам хочется слышать.


Нет, мне видно что вы говорите, но хочу сменить вашу позицию на более продуктивную.




> Итак мы так и подвисли на, как мне казалось, совершенно очевидном вопросе: *являются ли физиологические потребности кармически обусловленными и являются ли они пристрастиями, которые ведут к страданиям?* Вопроса темы это напрямую не касается, однако, судя по всему, без достижения согласия по этому вопросу мы дальше не продвинемся. Давайте тогда попытаемся убедить друг друга в своей позициию
> 
> 1) Моя позиция, что потребность во сне обусловлена прежней кармой и является пристрастием, которое обусловливает страдание при лишении сна.
> 
> 2) Ваша позиция, что потребность во сне является плодом прежней крмы, но не является пристрастием, т.к. ему, вроде как, для этого не хватает намерения... или по каким-то другим причинам. Вот и поясните свою точку зрения, *чего не хватает потребности во сне, чтобы его можно было считать пристрастием*?


Намерения наслаждаться сном.

Это как с едой, есть люди, которые наслаждаются едой, гурманы, смакуют еду. А есть люди, которые не любят есть, для них это трата времени, но если они сократят количество еды они будут голодать и т.п. ухудшат качество своей жизни. Я собственноручно видел и тех и других. Пища дает силу, это очевидно любому кто занимася физическим трудом. Сон дает ясность ума, очевидно тем кто занимался умственным трудом.

Кстати, Будда в советах о еде не говорил, насколько я помню, мол _сокращайте_ кол-во еды, а говорил _относитесь_ к ней так-то и так-то.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Точно, что не искал универсального метода лечения всего.
> 
> Ersh, Вы против какого высказывания выступаете - я так и не смог понять ни самой аргументации, ни ее направленности.
> 
> Попробуйте просто ответить на несложный вопрос:
> 
> Если  не давать человеку спать, то он станет от этого страдать?


Вот Вам простой ответ - кто-то будет испытывать от этого мучения, а кто-то нет.

----------


## Чиффа

> Вот Вам простой ответ - кто-то будет испытывать от этого мучения, а кто-то нет.


ага, просто тупо отрубится коннект сознания с тем, что оно считает реальностью.

----------


## Этэйла

> Вот Вам простой ответ - кто-то будет испытывать от этого мучения, а кто-то нет.


Я когда на свежий воздух в деревню приезжаю, ложусь рано и встаю рано, а когда в Москве хоть рано ложусь, хоть позно и не высыпаюсь практически, хорошо что в метро можно поспать стоя и никто не обидется если случайно приляжешь на чье-то плечо  :Big Grin: ...потом на лекции можно поспать  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yeshe

> С буддистской точки зрения такие особенности (пристрастие к продолжительности сна) отдельных людей относятся к их кармическим особенностям...


 *пристрастие* не может быть к *продолжительности*. Если вам нравится например секс, то вам нравится процесс, а не его продолжительность. Вы можете хотеть, чтобы он продолжался длительное время, но тем не менее, длительность здесь не самостоятельная категория. 

В случае сна это понятие становится еще более абсурдным - потому что когда вы спите, вы не ощущаете длительности сна - вы просто выпадаете. Как вы можете быть привязаны к процессу, тем более его длительности, если исчезает тот, кто привязывается?

Потому с буддийской точки зрения вопрос ставится очень просто:

сон - это физиологическая потребность организма, такая же как еда, питье, дыхание. Отними сон (еду) - страдает тело и даже находится под угрозой смерти. Дай лишнего - как и с едой - опять страдает тело. Потому нужна золотая середина - классический буддийский срединный путь. 

Нужно при этом понимать, что разум очень хрупок и уязвим. Недосып (особенно хронический) опасен тем, что может привести к нерывным срывам, потере способности соображать, к потере защитных функций разума. Пересып - это впадание в вялость и тупость. И то и другое - губительно для практики. Какой смысл спать меньше, если эффективность практики неотдохнувшего ума существенно ниже, чем у отдохнувшего, острого и включенного в ситуацию? Потому лушче не заморачиваться, а отдыхать нужное количество для вашего конкретного организма.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы сначала ответьте на вопрос - отчего страдает человек? От того, что ему спать не дают? Давайте разберемся в происхождении страданий.


У Вас начало с концом путаются. Если нет страдания в результате лишения сна, то говорить не о чем. Если страдание есть, то отчего оно, станет моим вторым вопросом Вам.

----------


## Pavel

> Привели бы давно ссылку где Будда говорит сокращать время сна как можно больше и вопрос был бы решен.


А кто кроме Вас, Ерша и еще пару человек, выступающих против чего-то говорит об уменьшении сна как можно больше? Привели бы цитату,  а там бы уж бодискутировали. А так, каждый сам с собой разговаривает.



> Мне интересно почему вы ставите вопрос об увеличении времени практики за счет уменьшения времени сна, а не за счет увеличения времени практики во времени бодрствования.


Согласитесь, что это лишь свидетельствует о том, что пытаться угадать - дело не благодарное и не эффективное. Отвечали бы на вопросы, которые ставятся, а не пытались бы угадать, кто к чему призывает, было бы проще и продуктивнее.

----------


## Won Soeng

_Осталось спать всего три часа... Я же не высплюсь, надо хотя бы пять-шесть.... Ну сколько же можно так, все, надо что-то менять, я устал, так больше невозможно..._

Pavel, скажите, Вы об этом страдании? О том, что человек выдумывает себе планку "нормальной продолжительности здорового сна" и следует ей, вместо того, чтобы прислушиваться к организму и осознавать степень усталости как есть, не через призму представлений и идей?

----------


## Pavel

> Речь не о персоналие, а о физиологие.


Чья речь? Я не говорил о физиологии. Но уж если Вам так необходимо о физиологии поговорить, то как физиолог я склонен считать. что именно физиология - это проявление индивидуальных особенностей персоналии. В частности далеко не каждый человек усваивает коровье молоко в силу персональных физиологических (ферментативных) особенностей своего организма. Надеюсь, что разговор о физиологии не затянется.



> Это вообще не кармический плод, а кармический поступок.


Это как Вам угодно на это смотреть.



> Потребность во сне и потребность в дефекации видимо кармический плод, так как они физиологически обусловленны телом, они и есть тело, особенности тела. 
> Принцип различения поступка от плода?


Если различие между потребностью в алкоголе и потребностью во сне это и есть различие между поступком и плодом, то придется...



> Ваша логика приравнять что-то к страсти, а затем предложить это сокращать. Я в своём примере точно так же это описал только на более ярких примерах.


Это не моя логика, а Ваша, поэтому именно в Ваших примерах особо ярко это и демонстрируется. Если же Вы готовы дать цитату из моих высказываний, свидетельствующих о том, что продолжительность приравнивается страсти, то будьте так добры. Если не можете, то учитесь воспринимать чужую мысль, а не создавать чужие идеи. И не торопите6сь все подряд называть логикой. у этого слова есть вполне конкретное назначение.



> 1. Определена физиологией, а не кармой.
> 2. Физиология, а не пристрастие.
> По-моему всё очевидно.


Да, очевидно, что придется, если есть желание, чтобы Вас поняли, разъяснить, почему же физиология к карме не имеет отношения. Есть подозрение, что слову физиология Вы тоже свой какой-то смысл придаете. Стремление к размножению в Вашем понимании это физиология или нечто другое?



> Можно и руку намеренно отрезать, она из мяса и кости сделана, которые хорошо режутся. (Не делайте, это лишь пример.)


Можно. И что из этого? Вы предлагаете мне угадать, что Вы этим хотели сказать? Можно намеренно себя лишить сексуальной жизни. И что? Можно много чего сделать намеренно.



> Нет, я про сокращение времени сна говорю. Что депривация сна на неделю убивает крыс вроде все знают.


Зачем Вы это г8оворите? Мне ничего не ведомо о познаниях ВСЕХ о крысах. Вы хотите сказать, что у крыс и людей одинаковая физиология? Как физиолог не соглашусь. Вы хотите таким образом доказать, что физиология - это не кармический плод кармы? Тогда причем здесь крысы? Я Вас не понимаю, а гаданием не занимаюсь обычно. Выражайте точнее свою позицию и аргументируйте ее.



> У кого-то может быть пристрастие ко сну, не спорю. Но как оно проявляется? Врятли в _продолжительности_ времени сна, скоре всего в наслаждении сном, намерении наслаждаться сном, валянии в кровати. Плюс с наслаждением тоже не все так просто, так как благая карма дает приятный плод вызывающий наслаждение, так что видимо стоит различать наслаждение как плод, от наслаждения как поступка.


Зачем? Это лишь Ваша идея о том, что пристрастие проявляется в наслаждении и только. Моя идея в том, что наличие пристрастия может быть определено по регистрации страдания, которому оно является  причиной. По этой причине будет логичнее и искать либо отсутствие6 страдания при лишении сна, либо случаи, когда страдание есть, а вот пристрастия его вызывающего нет. Не хочется мне с одним наслаждения обсуждать, а с другим клеши... Призываю не растекаться мысью по древу.
[QUOTE]Нет, мне видно что вы говорите, но х, какую же мою позицию Вы пытаетесь повернуть. Пока у меня был вопрос. Затем пришлось отстаивать (продемонстрировать позицию), что употребление слова пристрастие по отношению ко сну вполне оправданно. Вы с этой позицией спорите. Тогда и вернитесь к ней. Позиция такова. Если наблюдаем, что человек страдает, когда его лишают сна, а ему хочется спать, то можно смело утверждать, что у него есть пристрастие ко сну. Позиция эта основана на второй благородной истине. Если есть возражения именно по этой позиции, то не надо о крысах, дефекациях, физиологии, наслаждениях, намерениях, омрачениях...., а давайте по существу позиции в понятиях, которые в ней применяются.



> А есть люди, которые не любят есть, для них это трата времени, но если они сократят количество еды они будут голодать и т.п. ухудшат качество своей жизни. Я собственноручно видел и тех и других. Пища дает силу, это очевидно любому кто занимася физическим трудом. Сон дает ясность ума, очевидно тем кто занимался умственным трудом.


До, давайте будем избегать крайних заявлений о том, что "ВСЕМ ОЧЕВИДНО" - не взросло как-то. Мне кроме наблюдения многих так же и в личном опыте дано и голодание, и наслаждение едой, и переедание. От себя добавлю к Вашим словам следующее. Люди испытывают чувство голода, если их лишать той порции еды, к которой они привыкли - то, что Вы наделяете термином "недоедание". Однако, при изменении количества еды. у них перестает возникать чувство голода при гораздо меньшем потреблении еды, чем они привыкли ранее потреблять. При длительном голодании (порядка месяца) когда человек постепенно входит и выходит в полный отказ от еды по некой методике, человек совсем перестает ощущать голод или недоедание. Пообщайтесь с теми, кто практикует длительное голодание, тогда Вы узнаете, что эти люди при таком режиме еды не только ведут физически полноценный оббраз жизни, но и испытывают яркое ощущение ясности сознания. Есть именно столько и именно то, что ешь - это кармически обусловленное пристрастие (как и сон), которое может быть изменено в очень широких пределах. Давайте с едой покончим (уход в еду не упростит понимания, тому свидетельство многочисленные споры с вегетариакнцами).



> Кстати, Будда в советах о еде не говорил, насколько я помню, мол _сокращайте_ кол-во еды, а говорил _относитесь_ к ней так-то и так-то.


Давайте, уж если мы в будущем будем обращаться к словам Будды, то четко станем ограничивать их количество одной из 84000 учений. А то чего он только ни говорил или ни не говорил. А лучше пока к его словам не обращаться, если нет конкретных слов, которые бы казывали на то-то или то-то. Вы не Будда. И осмелюсь утверждать не эксклюзивный носитель его идей. Давайте больше опираться на собственные представления. относительно которых есть кому задать вопрос, есть реальный носитель этих понятий. который может разъяснить свою точку зрения.

----------


## Pavel

> Вот Вам простой ответ - кто-то будет испытывать от этого мучения, а кто-то нет.


Хороший ответ - по существу вопроса. Давайте теперь отбросим тех, кто не станет страдать, если его лишить сна, когда он хочет спать, т.к. эти люди не дают нам повода говорить о наличии у них пристрастия, и поговорим о тех. кто испытывает страдание. Чем вызывается страдание (пристрастием к чему) людей, на которых действует (и еще как действует!... ложные доносы подписывают на самих себя, смертные приговоры самим себе подписывают, других на плаху обрекают...) столь распространенная пытка лишением сна?

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, откройте список своих сообщений. Вы так мало говорите того, что хотите сказать, и так много возражаете собеседникам, что складывается ощущение - у Вас что-то случилось, что Вы не хотите принять. Все ли у Вас хорошо?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хороший ответ - по существу вопроса. Давайте теперь отбросим тех, кто не станет страдать, если его лишить сна, когда он хочет спать, т.к. эти люди не дают нам повода говорить о наличии у них пристрастия, и поговорим о тех. кто испытывает страдание. Чем вызывается страдание (пристрастием к чему) людей, на которых действует (и еще как действует!... ложные доносы подписывают на самих себя, смертные приговоры самим себе подписывают, других на плаху обрекают...) столь распространенная пытка лишением сна?


Ну, знаете, есть такое выражение "неженка". Есть люди, которые столь тщательно оберегают какие-то свои идеи о "необходимом", что их легко ранить лишь только критикуя это "необходимое", а действительно лишая их этого им можно доставить серьезные мучения. Сколько я с подобным сталкивался, чаще всего это было по причине отсутствия в детстве у таких людей переживаний связанных с расставанием с иллюзиями, с претерпеванием потерь. Человек, формально, становится взрослым, но не обретает зрелости, он получает больше возможностей бороться и охранять то, что считает очень значимым, и так загоняет себя в состояние легко ранимого, изнеженного, страстно привязанного к чему-то существа.

Как от этого можно избавиться? Внешним памятованием чувств, то есть наблюдением за людьми, столкнувшимися с тяжелыми потерями и пережившими их. Это как в истории с женщиной, которая пришла к Будде с просьбой оживить ее ребенка.

----------


## Pavel

> *пристрастие* не может быть к *продолжительности*. Если вам нравится например секс, то вам нравится процесс, а не его продолжительность.


Я не стану возражать Вашему сексуальному опыту. Но возражение будет к опыту, что если в сексе так, то ко сну это применимо. Меня такая "логика" не устраивает и мало кого другого убедит. А уж если Вам никак не отделаться от аналогии с сексом. то уверяю Вас, что написано много книг и есть много последователей методик увеличения продолжительности секса с целью увеличения продолжительности и остроты наслаждений. Есть пристрастные и этим методикам, и продолжительности секса, и физическим наслаждениям. Чтобы утверждать. что чего-то не может быть, надо сначала это "чего-то2 самобытием наделить, потом нааделить ум способностью постигать самобытийную объективность, а уж только потом опираться на такие фундаменты как "этого не может быть". А до тех пор уме чего только ни родит...  :Smilie: 



> В случае сна это понятие становится еще более абсурдным - потому что когда вы спите, вы не ощущаете длительности сна - вы просто выпадаете. Как вы можете быть привязаны к процессу, тем более его длительности, если исчезает тот, кто привязывается?


Про выпадения Вам виднее. Отсюда и абсурдность - это Ваше личное. Зачем столь сложную конструкцию строить вокруг абсурда?



> Потому с буддийской точки зрения вопрос ставится очень просто:
> 
> сон - это физиологическая потребность организма, такая же как еда, питье, дыхание. Отними сон (еду) - страдает тело и даже находится под угрозой смерти. Дай лишнего - как и с едой - опять страдает тело. Потому нужна золотая середина - классический буддийский срединный путь.


Вот и хорошо. В Вашем выступлении, чтобы оно могло принести практическую пользу и Вам, и другим не хватает малого - рекомендации по методике определения середины. 



> Нужно при этом понимать, что разум очень хрупок и уязвим. Недосып (особенно хронический) опасен тем, что может привести к нерывным срывам, потере способности соображать, к потере защитных функций разума. Пересып - это впадание в вялость и тупость. И то и другое - губительно для практики. Какой смысл спать меньше, если эффективность практики неотдохнувшего ума существенно ниже, чем у отдохнувшего, острого и включенного в ситуацию? Потому лушче не заморачиваться, а отдыхать нужное количество для вашего конкретного организма.


Вы верно говорите, не стоит доводить себя ни до иступления, ни до вялости никакими действиями, которые к этому ведут. Я бы даже сексом не рекомендовал заниматься, если после таких занятий наблюдается вялость или наоборот излишняя возбужденность. Все верно.

Сколько всреднем Вы спите в сутки?

Как Вы думаете, почему Будда дал единую рекомендацию всем монахам относительно продолжительности сна, т.е. подразумевал единую середину для всех монахов без каких-либо отклонений с учетом индивидуальных особенностей?

----------


## Pavel

> _Осталось спать всего три часа... Я же не высплюсь, надо хотя бы пять-шесть.... Ну сколько же можно так, все, надо что-то менять, я устал, так больше невозможно..._
> Pavel, скажите, Вы об этом страдании? О том, что человек выдумывает себе планку "нормальной продолжительности здорового сна" и следует ей, вместо того, чтобы прислушиваться к организму и осознавать степень усталости как есть, не через призму представлений и идей?


Я пока не стану отвечать на Ваш вопрос, т.к. в нем содержится уже некое Ваше отношение к тому как делают одни (плохо), и как следовало бы делать (хорошо). Давайте пока остановимся на пытке лишением сна. Мы пока не решили вопрос о том, является ли потребность в сне пристрастием.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, откройте список своих сообщений. Вы так мало говорите того, что хотите сказать, и так много возражаете собеседникам, что складывается ощущение - у Вас что-то случилось, что Вы не хотите принять. Все ли у Вас хорошо?


Не очень хороший метод создания впечатлений. Посудите сами, можно ли судить о прыгучести мяча, о том сколь часто он отскакивает, если не считать, сколько раз его бросали на пол? 

Изначально в теме прозвучал вопрос. Этот вопрос вызвал серию высказываний, на которые я имею желание реагировать. Почему Вы решили, что у меня есть что-то еще из того, что я хочу сказать, но не говорю?

----------


## Pavel

> Ну, знаете, есть такое выражение "неженка". Есть люди, которые столь тщательно оберегают какие-то свои идеи о "необходимом", что их легко ранить лишь только критикуя это "необходимое", а действительно лишая их этого им можно доставить серьезные мучения. Сколько я с подобным сталкивался, чаще всего это было по причине отсутствия в детстве у таких людей переживаний связанных с расставанием с иллюзиями, с претерпеванием потерь. Человек, формально, становится взрослым, но не обретает зрелости, он получает больше возможностей бороться и охранять то, что считает очень значимым, и так загоняет себя в состояние легко ранимого, изнеженного, страстно привязанного к чему-то существа.


Итак, если я правильно Вас понял, пристрастие ко сну является ничем другим, как пристрастием к тому, что человек считает некую продолжительность в сне необходимой. Другими словами на клевету или самоуничтожение человека, лишенного сна в качестве пытки, толкает его мнение о том, что спать необходимо и его особенность дорожить своим мнением?

----------


## Ersh

> У Вас начало с концом путаются. Если нет страдания в результате лишения сна, то говорить не о чем. Если страдание есть, то отчего оно, станет моим вторым вопросом Вам.


Нет, не путаются. Страдают не в *результате* лишения сна. Если на Вас упал кирпич - это не кармичесекое явление. Страдают в результате привязанности к приятным ощущениям, даваемыми сном. Сам сон не является ичсточником страданий. Источником страданий является привязанность к приятному и желания избежать неприятного. Страдают в результате привязанности к собственному "я", пределы которого "нарушает" будящий.  А посему - самадхи-випассана-анапанасати.
Любая "неразрешимая" и "непонятная" проблема перестает такой быть при тщательном рассмотрении с точки зрения Четырех Благородных Истин, и путь к ее разрешению становится ясен.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне бы хотелось попросить Вас решить одну непонятную проблему. Вы говорите, что с точки зрения Четырех Благородных Истин можно решить любую проблему. Но в Сутре Сердца написано, что этих истин не существует.
> "Нет страдания, причины страдания, уничтожения страдания и Пути, ведущего к уничтожению страданий". Как же можно решить проблемы с помощью чего-то, что не существует? 
> 
> С уважением,


"Не существует" - это не вакуум, а не существует как нечто постоянное, имеющее неизменную сущность. 

Пример:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.01.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.01.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, не путаются. Страдают не в *результате* лишения сна. Если на Вас упал кирпич - это не кармичесекое явление. Страдают в результате привязанности к приятным ощущениям, даваемыми сном. Сам сон не является ичсточником страданий. Источником страданий является привязанность к приятному и желания избежать неприятного. Страдают в результате привязанности к собственному "я", пределы которого "нарушает" будящий.


Сон в моем понимании, как кирпич, на человека не падает. Если человек хочет спать, а ему не дают спать, то он начинает просить, чтобы ему дали спать. Что за аналогия с кирпичем я не понял. Разве кто-нибудь просит, чтобы ему на голову бросили кирпич?

Если Вы считаете, что сон дает приятные ощущения, к которым стремишься, а тут тебе кто-то мешает, то это не согласуется с моим опытом. У меня наоборот, сон не дает никаких мне приятных ощущений. А вот лишение сна дает мне очень неприятное ощущение. При этом я сильно раздражаюсь потребностью в сне, т.к. обычно увлечен тем или иным делом, а потребность спать меня отвлекает, мешает мне получать удовольствие от пристрастия к работе или отдыху. По этой причине мне даже сложно помыслить о том, что "сам сон является источником страданий", что Вы пытаетесь для кого-то опровергнуть. Равно как и то, что сон дарует приятные ощущения - мне не ведомо (может быть я чем-то не тем во сне занимаюсь?).

И все-таки хотелось бы более однозначного ответа, коли уж взялись разъяснять ответ на второй вопрос без ответа на первый: от какой же привязанности страдают от привязанности к приятному или от привязанности к "я", или "Я" - это то, что мне приятно (надеюсь, что не последнее  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Pavel

> "Не существует" - это не вакуум, а не существует как нечто постоянное, имеющее неизменную сущность.


Т.е. Путь избавления от страдания может быть разным именно по сути, а не по форме, да в общем-то по сути и не от страдания, а лишь по форме напоминающего страдание?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е. Путь избавления от страдания может быть разным именно по сути, а не по форме, да в общем-то по сути и не от страдания, а лишь по форме напоминающего страдание?


Не совсем понимаю, что вы имеете в виду.

----------


## Pavel

> Не совсем понимаю, что вы имеете в виду.


Вы сказали, что несуществование - это изменчивость по сути. Значит, несуществование Пути, ведущего к уничтожению страдания и несуществование страдания подразумевает, что Путь может быть различным по сути (изменчив) и страдание изменчиво по сути, т.е. может быть чем угодно, что лишь по форме напоминает страдание. Так?

P.S.
Вот Вы каждый свой пост снабжаете высказыванием: "Бога-Творца нет! Слава Анатмаваде!" Кого Вы с таким неизменным упорством отрицаете и что с таким неизменным упорством прославляете, если и то и другое изменчиво по существу?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы сказали, что несуществование - это изменчивость по сути. Значит, несуществование Пути, ведущего к уничтожению страдания и несуществование страдания подразумевает, что Путь может быть различным по сути (изменчив) и страдание изменчиво по сути, т.е. может быть чем угодно, что лишь по форме напоминает страдание. Так?


Это означает, что Путь не является чем то самосущим по своей природе и является знаково-понятийным описанием, которое отбрасывается также, как и все остальное при постижении плода (АСС/Архатство). 

[необязательное к прочтению дополнение на eng, иллюстрирующее разницу между благими и неблагими процессами восприятия/сознаниями]


P.S. 



> Вот Вы каждый свой пост снабжаете высказыванием: "Бога-Творца нет! Слава Анатмаваде!" Кого Вы с таким неизменным упорством отрицаете и что с таким неизменным упорством прославляете, если и то и другое изменчиво по существу?


Отрицаю существование зайца с рогами, прославляю знаково-понятийную   Анатмаваду. С богом-творцом - это как раз "вакуум" (фигурально выражаясь).

----------


## Pavel

> Отрицаю существование зайца с рогами, прославляю знаково-понятийную   Анатмаваду. С богом-творцом - это как раз "вакуум" (фигурально выражаясь).


Вы излишне привязаны к знакам и формам и упускаете суть. Суть приведенной Вами цитаты о Нагасене как раз в том, что указывается на несоответствие форм сути, а не на изменчивость или несамосущность. Постарайтесь вникнуть в суть передаваемой в художественной форме мысли рассказа о Нагасене. 

Что касается хвалы знакам и понятиям (формам), то тут Вам меня удалось удивить, не взирая на то, что я себя считал готовым услышать из Ваших уст все, что угодно.  :Smilie: 

Предлагаю все-таки вернуться к теме страдания, сна и пристрастия, вызывающего страдание отсутствия возможности поспать.

----------


## Ersh

:Cry: 


> Мне бы хотелось попросить Вас решить одну непонятную проблему. Вы говорите, что с точки зрения Четырех Благородных Истин можно решить любую проблему. Но в Сутре Сердца написано, что этих истин не существует.
> "Нет страдания, причины страдания, уничтожения страдания и Пути, ведущего к уничтожению страданий". Как же можно решить проблемы с помощью чего-то, что не существует? 
> 
> С уважением,


Вы читаете сутры целиком, или только понравившиеся Вам слова?

----------


## Pavel

Давайте вернемся к вопросу, имеющему прямое отношение к теме и вызвавшее столько разногласий.

----------


## Ersh

2 Pavel



> И все-таки хотелось бы более однозначного ответа, коли уж взялись разъяснять ответ на второй вопрос без ответа на первый: от какой же привязанности страдают от привязанности к приятному или от привязанности к "я", или "Я" - это то, что мне приятно (надеюсь, что не последнее  ).


Не могу удовлетворить Ваше желание однозначного ответа. У каждого по-своему. У Вас, судя по Вашему комментарию есть желание избежать неприятного. Но экстраполировать свой личный опыт на всех - неправильно.  Випассана Вас вылечит. Если Вам неприятен мой ответ - это Ваши кармические проблемы. Как правило люди не любят прописываемое им лекарство, и всеми силами ищут что-нибудь поприятнее. Так ведь?

----------


## Ersh

> Это хороший ответ, спасибо.


Пожалуйста.
Намек:
Начните Сутру с начала - там что-то про осуществление глубокой практики Праджняпарамиты. Обычно этот момент как-то пробегают, предвкушая замечательное про Пустоту и Форму. Но в Сутрах нет лишних слов. Вот когда осуществите - тогда и будет Вам все едино.
Однако, Павел не является сторонником Праджняпарамитских Сутр, насколько я знаю, приходится объяснять ему через что-то более ему близкое.

----------


## Pavel

> 2 Pavel
> Не могу удовлетворить Ваше желание однозначного ответа. У каждого по-своему.


Т.е. Вы сейчас утверждаете, что пристрастий, вызывающих страдания, если лишить человека сна, когда ему хочется спать, может быть бесконечно много (сколько людей - столько пристрастий)?

----------


## Ersh

> Т.е. Вы сейчас утверждаете, что пристрастий, вызывающих страдания, если лишить человека сна, когда ему хочется спать, может быть бесконечно много (сколько людей - столько пристрастий)?


Нет, я этого не утверждал. Я утверждал, что каждый человек обладает своим набором пристрастий, но сами пристрастия не уникальны.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, я этого не утверждал. Я утверждал, что каждый человек обладает своим набором пристрастий, но сами пристрастия не уникальны.


Так какое же не уникальное пристрастие (пристрастие к чему именно) вызывает страдание, если человек лишается возможности спать, когда хочет спать? 

Может быть, когда Будда Готама говорит о том, что "жить с нелюбимым - страдание" тоже подразумевается, что наборов пристрастий для возникновения этого страдания может быть много разных? Или может быть, когда Будда Готама говорит, что "утрата любимого - страдание" (утрата сна при "любви" ко сну) тоже подразумевается, что наборов пристрастий для этого страдания может быть много разных?

----------


## Pavel

> Но экстраполировать свой личный опыт на всех - неправильно.


А Вам дано что-нибудь кроме личного опыта, личных понятий. личных конструкций, личного знания, личного предположения...? Даже слова Учителей наполняются лишь личным смыслом, сообразным с личным опытом, разве не так? Что же можно экстраполировать на других кроме этого личного опыта? Что кроме формы можно передать из уст в уши, что кроме формы может увидеть глаз или создать разум? Что позволяет этому разуму утверждать, что нет личных пристрастий, но есть лишь личные комбинации пристрастий?

----------


## Neroli

> Хороший ответ - по существу вопроса. Давайте теперь отбросим тех, кто не станет страдать, если его лишить сна, когда он хочет спать, т.к. эти люди не дают нам повода говорить о наличии у них пристрастия, и поговорим о тех. кто испытывает страдание. Чем вызывается страдание (пристрастием к чему) людей, на которых действует (и еще как действует!... ложные доносы подписывают на самих себя, смертные приговоры самим себе подписывают, других на плаху обрекают...) столь распространенная пытка лишением сна?


Если человеку не давать дышать, то через минуту-две (ну 10 мин) он начнет интенсивно страдать. Если бы человек в отсутвии кислорода мог бы жить столько же, сколько в отсутствии сна, то такая пытка была бы еще круче. Но разве тут дело в пристрастии к дыханию?

----------


## Pavel

> Если человеку не давать дышать, то через минуту-две (ну 10 мин) он начнет интенсивно страдать. Если бы человек в отсутвии кислорода мог бы жить столько же, сколько в отсутствии сна, то такая пытка была бы еще круче. Но разве тут дело в пристрастии к дыханию?


А в пристрастии к чему? Собственно ответ на этот вопрос мы никак и не получим. Что-то мешает моим оппонентам дать свой ответ, а не только высказываться против моего ответа на этот вопрос. Вот Ерш попытался подобраться к сути пристрастия, упомянув о "пристрастии к наслаждениям" (в частности вполне подходит к пристрастию к мороженному), но ушел в различные наборы пристрастий - в неопределенность. Вот и получается, что все как-то без кислорода мучаются. а точнее мучаются от судорог при сдерживании дыхания, но все из-за разных наборов пристрастий. Верится с трудом.

Вы сами легко увидите. что пристрастие к еде уже принципиально отличается, когда страдание вызывается от пристрастия к вкусному, которое не дают и когда страдание вызывается от голода. когда не дают еду. Есть различие между пристрастиями? Если Вы готовы анализировать свой личный опыт, то дайте свой личный ответ на основании личного опыта, пристрастие к чему вызывает страдание при лишении человека возможности спать, когда он хочет спать. Может быть при анализе следовало бы начать плясать от анализа, чем вызвано это желание. Выбирайте сами эффективные пути для размышлений над собственным опытом.

Если практика дает способности тонкого проникновения в моменты зарождения желаний и пристрастий, то используйте эти способности для ответа на вопрос.

----------


## Ersh

> Так какое же не уникальное пристрастие (пристрастие к чему именно) вызывает страдание, если человек лишается возможности спать, когда хочет спать? 
> 
> Может быть, когда Будда Готама говорит о том, что "жить с нелюбимым - страдание" тоже подразумевается, что наборов пристрастий для возникновения этого страдания может быть много разных? Или может быть, когда Будда Готама говорит, что "утрата любимого - страдание" (утрата сна при "любви" ко сну) тоже подразумевается, что наборов пристрастий для этого страдания может быть много разных?


Павел, Вы с поразительным упорством не желаете видеть ответов. Будда говорит о том, что жить с нелюбимым - страдание, но он не утверждает, что жизнь с нелюбимым - источник страданий. Или нелюбимый человек - источник страданий. Источники страдания - клеша, нет таких клеш - сон и жизнь с нелюбимым. Это все то же пристрастие к приятному и избегание неприятного.

Павел, отвветьте мне все-таки - почему Вас самадхи-випассана не устраивает как Путь избавления от страданий?

----------


## Ersh

> А Вам дано что-нибудь кроме личного опыта, личных понятий. личных конструкций, личного знания, личного предположения...? Даже слова Учителей наполняются лишь личным смыслом, сообразным с личным опытом, разве не так? Что же можно экстраполировать на других кроме этого личного опыта? Что кроме формы можно передать из уст в уши, что кроме формы может увидеть глаз или создать разум? Что позволяет этому разуму утверждать, что нет личных пристрастий, но есть лишь личные комбинации пристрастий?


Мне еще дана Дхарма, которая помогает структурировать и осмыслить свой личный опыт в правильном направлении, пригодном для применения буддийских методов. Чем Вы пользуетесь весьма избирательно, отчего появляются на Форуме странные треды - как избавиться от такого-то страдания.
Практиковать Дхарму в соответствии с Дхармой, а не собственных фантазий.

----------


## Юань Дин

> А вообще ответ на Ваш вопрос треда прост - самадхи-випассана-анапанасати лечат все. Или Вы ищете каких-то особых, небуддийских методов?


Вы утверждаете, что эта сАмая самадхи-випассана-анапанасати лечит всё?
У меня последнее время бессоница, т.к. я нарушил свой режим.
А эта штука может реально помочь? Или только "по вере вашей воздастся вам"?

----------


## Ersh

> Вы утверждаете, что эта сАмая самадхи-випассана-анапанасати лечит всё?
> У меня последнее время бессоница, т.к. я нарушил свой режим.
> А эта штука может реально помочь? Или только "по вере вашей воздастся вам"?


Бессоницу может вылечить, это реально. Только надо серьезно практиковать.

----------

Юань Дин (22.01.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

А где можно узнать, как серьезно практиковать?
Если ваш путь лечит от нарушений режима, бессоницы и полезен для здоровья, то это хороший путь. Где прочитать о вашей практике?
Дадите ссылку, я попробую.
И можно ли добиться указанных вами результатов без учителя, т.к. такового нет, а проблемы есть?
С уважением.
Д.Б.

----------


## Ersh

Качайте
Для того, чтобы практиковать как следует, Вам придется установить режим. 50 мнут медитации перед сном - чудесно помогают последующему засыпанию. Еще будете задавать вопросы "как избавиться от сонливости"

----------

Ho Shim (23.01.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.01.2009), Юань Дин (22.01.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Качайте
> Для того, чтобы практиковать как следует, Вам придется установить режим. 50 мнут медитации перед сном - чудесно помогают последующему засыпанию. Еще будете задавать вопросы "как избавиться от сонливости"


Хорошо. Я попробую сегодня. Надо попробовать. Не для глобальных целей, а для здоровья.

----------


## Юань Дин

Ersh, еще раз спасибо за книгу. Бегло просмотрел. С завтрашнего дня начну изучать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Итак, если я правильно Вас понял, пристрастие ко сну является ничем другим, как пристрастием к тому, что человек считает некую продолжительность в сне необходимой. Другими словами на клевету или самоуничтожение человека, лишенного сна в качестве пытки, толкает его мнение о том, что спать необходимо и его особенность дорожить своим мнением?


Нет, Павел, "ничем другим" - это лишнее. А на клевету и самоуничтожение человека толкает сочетание причины - жажды вернуть комфорт, и условия - бессилия прекратить лишения. Не все будучи лишенными сна будут клеветать и самоуничтожаться. Для этого необходимо еще бояться чего-либо. Например - боли. Или позора.

Все-таки, что же Вы хотите сказать, помимо того, что возражаете Вашим оппонентам? Не могли бы донести свою мысль аргументированно и последовательно, а не выдавливая в час по чайной ложке, параллельно насмехаясь над оппонентами, что они пытаются угадать, что же Вы тут затеяли?

Пока это просто спор ради спора. Как если бы Вы пытались доказать, что вода не только мокрая, но еще и синяя.

----------


## До

> Привели бы давно ссылку где Будда говорит сокращать время сна как можно больше и вопрос был бы решен.
> 			
> 		
> 
> А кто кроме Вас, Ерша и еще пару человек, выступающих против чего-то говорит об уменьшении сна как можно больше? Привели бы цитату,  а там бы уж бодискутировали. А так, каждый сам с собой разговаривает.


Приведите где говорит сокращать *хоть на сколько нибудь*. А то выходит не на час, не на два, не на три, не на четыре, не как можно больше, не вообще не спать -- так о чем речь вообще, про абстрактное сокращение сна?




> Согласитесь, что это лишь свидетельствует о том, что пытаться угадать - дело не благодарное и не эффективное. Отвечали бы на вопросы, которые ставятся, а не пытались бы угадать, кто к чему призывает, было бы проще и продуктивнее.


Что я тут угадывю?  :EEK!:  Вы сами говорили, что рассматриваете сокращение в пользу практики, привести цитату ваших слов что-ли?




> Убеждение себя и других в том, что есть индивидуальные физиологические особенности, которые должно воспринимать как норму - это отказ от практики освобождения в пользу рекомендаций физиологов,


Вот вы противопоставляете время сна отказу от практики.



> А вот высвобождение времени для практики освобождения дает результат.


А вот ещё раз, подтверждаете контекст обсуждения -- высвобождение времени для практики освобождения.

Это я придумываю? На самом деле вы не об этом?

Вот вы сказали, как мне привиделось, о сокращении времени сна для увеличения времени практики -- я задаю вопрос:



> Мне интересно почему вы ставите вопрос об увеличении времени практики за счет уменьшения времени сна, а не за счет увеличения времени практики во времени бодрствования.


На что вы мне пишете такое:



> Согласитесь, что *это лишь свидетельствует о том, что пытаться угадать - дело не благодарное и не эффективное*.


Так чего я не угадал-то?




> Отвечали бы на вопросы, которые ставятся, а не пытались бы угадать, кто к чему призывает, было бы проще и продуктивнее.


Вы говорили мне:



> До, вопрос не ставится так, как Вы это воспринимаете.


Потом вы поясняете мне как ставится вопрос:




> Есть набор пристрастий, который обусловливает страдания от падения предметов на голову или членовредительства. И снятие, и одевание каски; и отрезание или отказ от отрезания руки не освобождают от пристрастий, вызывающих эти страдания.


1. Есть набор пристрастий вызывающих страдание.
2. Одевание каски и т.п. - не освобождает от этих пристрастий, вызывающих эти страдания.



> А вот высвобождение времени для практики освобождения дает результат.


3. А высвобождение для практики даёт результат. При этом речь шла в треде о времени сна, тоесть подразумевается высвобождение за счет сна.



> Убеждение себя и других в том, что есть индивидуальные физиологические особенности, которые должно воспринимать как норму - это отказ от практики освобождения в пользу рекомендаций физиологов, о чем свидетельствуют и Ваши слова и процитированные Вами слова Ерша.


4. Т.е. убеждать себя, что не нужно сокращать время сна согласно рекомендациям физиологов, а следовательно не сокращать время сна -- это отказ от пракитки, тоесть траты этого времени на практику, которая дает результат.

Это вы объяснили мне как ставится вопрос.

Я задаю на это встречный вопрос, именно про то, что вы сказали, именно про постановку вопроса. На это вы мне пишете в таком духе, что я тут что-то гадаю, сам с собой разговариваю, и вообще.

----------


## До

> В нем есть вопрос о том, следует ли методом ограничения продолжительности сна высвобождать время для практики Дхармы.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Чья речь? Я не говорил о физиологии.


В связи со сном. Сон физиологическая потребность, если мы говорим о сне, об ограничении сна, то затрагиваем тему физиологии.



> Надеюсь, что разговор о физиологии не затянется.


Да и как он может затянуться ведь сон не имеет никакого отношения к физиологии.




> Это как Вам угодно на это смотреть.


Вы сказали: "_табакокурение и пристрастие к алкоголю_". Табакокурение не подразумевает физической зависимости, просто человек курит. Пристрастие к алкоголю не подразумевает физической зависимости, может кому-то нравится пить, любят выпить же не только алкоголики. Может быть пристрастие к мороженому, но нет-же от него физической зависимости. Тоесть вы так поставили вопрос и дальше вы мне пишете вдруг такой пассаж:



> Если различие между *потребностью* в алкоголе и потребностью во сне это и есть различие между поступком и плодом, то придется...


Опа, уже речь идет не о пристрастии, а о потребности.
У людей нет потребности в алкоголе, кроме алкоголиков во время запоя.
(Люди могут не пить, но не спать и не есть не могут.)




> Это не моя логика, а Ваша, поэтому именно в Ваших примерах особо ярко это и демонстрируется.


Тоесть если я ярко демонстрирую вашу логику на своих примерах, то это моя логика.




> Если же Вы готовы дать цитату из моих высказываний, свидетельствующих о том, что продолжительность приравнивается страсти, то будьте так добры.


Во-первых - не продолжительность, вы что начали придумывать мне то, чего я не говорил? Вот примеры:




> *Pavel* Ersh-у, от 20.01.2009, 11:43:
> Вы не согласны с тем, что склонность к определенному режиму сна (*продолжительность*, время суток, прерывность/непрерывность...) - *это пристрастие*? Тогда обоснуйте свое мнение, аргументируйте...





> *Pavel*:
> Следует ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного, *пристрастия ко сну* в сторону его сокращения и почему?





> *Pavel*, 18.01.2009, 05:36:
> *Потребность в сне*, потребность в пище, потребность в сохранении целостности собственного организма, потребность в размножении *я приравниваю к пристрастиям*, являющимися результатами накопленной кармы и обусловливающими возникновение страданий.


Вот об этом я говорил.

Я сказал там "страсть" как синоним "пристрастия", вам это что-ли не понравилось? Если это, то чем отличается пристрастие к курению от страсти к курению? Вот словарь русского языка:



> ПРИСТР’АСТИЕ , пристрастия, 1. Сильная склонность, влечение.
> СТРАСТЬ, страсти, страсти, страстей, ·жен. 1. Сильное чувство, увлечение, создаваемое побуждениями инстинкта.
> *| к чему, с ·инф. и ·без·доп. Сильное влечение к чему-нибудь, постоянная склонность.* «В Маврушке ловкой зачем к пирожному припала страсть?» Пушкин. «Меня огорчает только твоя несчастная страсть к игре.» Л.Толстой.





> Если не можете, то учитесь воспринимать чужую мысль, а не создавать чужие идеи. И не торопите6сь все подряд называть логикой. у этого слова есть вполне конкретное назначение.


А если смогу, то что делать? А что вы сделаете? Перестанете отрицать свои слова через пару страниц треда и отключите менторский тон, например?




> Да, очевидно, что придется, если есть желание, чтобы Вас поняли, разъяснить, почему же физиология к карме не имеет отношения. Есть подозрение, что слову физиология Вы тоже свой какой-то смысл придаете. Стремление к размножению в Вашем понимании это физиология или нечто другое?


(Вы что хотите, чтоб я вам начал писать в таком-же тоне?)
Так вот, я считаю, что физиология _имеет_ отношение к карме. А в цитате речь шла о фразе Ерша. Ерш считает, что физиология не имеет отношения к карме. Вы что не различаете собеседников?




> Можно. И что из этого? Вы предлагаете мне угадать, что Вы этим хотели сказать? Можно намеренно себя лишить сексуальной жизни. И что? Можно много чего сделать намеренно.


Замечательно, что вы теряете нить разговора через два сообщения. Вы сказали, "_Соответственно продолжительность сна - это то, что Вы в состоянии менять намеренно_." Зачем вы это сказали, вспоминайте.




> Зачем Вы это г8оворите? Мне ничего не ведомо о познаниях ВСЕХ о крысах. Вы хотите сказать, что у крыс и людей одинаковая физиология? Как физиолог не соглашусь. Вы хотите таким образом доказать, что физиология - это не кармический плод кармы? Тогда причем здесь крысы? Я Вас не понимаю, *а гаданием не занимаюсь обычно*.


Похоже что как раз занимаетесь. Ибо что написано в этом абзаце перед словами "_гаданием не занимаюсь обычно_": "_Вы хотите сказать, что у крыс и людей одинаковая физиология? Как физиолог не соглашусь. Вы хотите таким образом доказать, что физиология - это не кармический плод кармы?_"

Достаточно было сказать, что не понимаете. А непонимаете вы потому, что теряете нить разговора через пост. Например, тут вы мне писали (т.е. гадали как это у вас принято): "_Если Вы ставите вопрос в абсолютных категориях_", тоесть вы угадываете ставлю ли я вопрос в абсолютных категориях о полном прекращении сна. На что я вам (всего один пост прошел) пишу "_Нет,_ (мол не ставлю в абсолютных) _я про сокращение времени сна говорю_." Тоесть не говорю я о полном прекращении сна, а о сокращении. Все предельно понято если следить за мыслью. Если же читать последний пост, как в первый раз, то поэтому и непонятно. Про депривацию сна я упомянул так как считается, что полная депривация сна убивает (за неделю), следовательно обсуждать этот вариант даже нет смысла.




> Выражайте точнее свою позицию и аргументируйте ее.


Подключайте мозги.




> Зачем?


Что зачем?




> Это лишь Ваша идея о том, что пристрастие проявляется в наслаждении и только.


Моя идея основана на учении Будды. Цитаты приводились в этом треде, вот прямо в них и сказано, то на чем основана эта идея. И я считаю, что эта идея, просто пересказ тех слов. По крайней мере такое было у меня намерение - пересказать что именно сказал Будда по этому поводу.



> He enjoys sleep, delights in sleep, is intent on his enjoyment of sleep.





> Моя идея в том, что наличие пристрастия может быть определено по регистрации страдания, которому оно является  причиной.


У вас - глупая идея, по крайней мере не буддийская. Неблагой поступок, омрачённый страстью может давать плод не сразу, а в этой жизни, в следующей жизни или в какой-то из последующих жизней. Плодом как правило является рождение в неблагом мире, в аду. Когда вы зарегистрируете страдание в аду, будет уже поздно определять наличие пристрастия, вся продолжительность жизни в этом аду будет неблагим плодом.

Более того, есть страдание _санкхара-дуккха_, как вы его собрались регистрировать. А ведь именно этот вид страдания надмирской, остальные два - мирские.




> По этой причине будет логичнее и искать либо отсутствие6 страдания при лишении сна, либо случаи, когда страдание есть, а вот пристрастия его вызывающего нет. Не хочется мне с одним наслаждения обсуждать, а с другим клеши... Призываю не растекаться мысью по древу.


Я не зря написал про пристрастие к бодрствованию - оно благое. Пристрастие к благим поступкам - благое. А если совершить неблагой поступок, то возникнет страдание (ваш критерий определения пристрастий) стыда, хотя это могло быть и не пристрастие, а просто неблагой поступок. Не работает ваш критерий.




> Нет, мне видно что вы говорите, но х, какую же мою позицию Вы пытаетесь повернуть. Пока у меня был вопрос. Затем пришлось отстаивать (продемонстрировать позицию), что употребление слова пристрастие по отношению ко сну вполне оправданно. Вы с этой позицией спорите. Тогда и вернитесь к ней.


Я не менял свою позицию -- сон может быть пристрастием у кого-то, а может и не быть (критерии я назвал). А физиологическая потребность - не пристрастие (а готовый кармический плод).




> Позиция такова. Если наблюдаем, что человек страдает, когда его лишают сна, а ему хочется спать, то можно смело утверждать, что у него есть пристрастие ко сну.


Страдает в каком смысле? Я задавал этот вопрос, но вы видимо забыли на него ответить.
Человек страдает вообще всегда _санкхара-дуккхой_, тоесть вообще 24х7.

Плюс есть так называемая "болезненная практика", человек её совершающий будет страдать, а она - супер благая. (Аналогия с горьким лекарством.) А ваш критерий будет определять пристрастие. А пристрастие вы приговариваете к сокращению.




> Позиция эта основана на второй благородной истине. Если есть возражения именно по этой позиции, то не надо о крысах, дефекациях, физиологии, наслаждениях, намерениях, омрачениях...., а давайте по существу позиции в понятиях, которые в ней применяются.


Я по существу написал много. Например в самом начале: "_Плюс есть общий совет - стоит делать то, что увеличивает благие факторы и стоит отказаться от того, что увеличивает неблагие факторы._"




> До, давайте будем избегать крайних заявлений о том, что "ВСЕМ ОЧЕВИДНО" - не взросло как-то.


Я сказал не _всем очевидно_, а конкретно кому. Не взросло там будет если я ошибаюсь.





> Мне кроме наблюдения многих так же и в личном опыте дано и голодание, и наслаждение едой, и переедание. От себя добавлю к Вашим словам следующее. Люди испытывают чувство голода, если их лишать той порции еды, к которой они привыкли - то, что Вы наделяете термином "недоедание".


Во-первых я не говорил про "недоедание", это вы меня с кем-то спутали.




> Однако, при изменении количества еды. у них перестает возникать чувство голода при гораздо меньшем потреблении еды, чем они привыкли ранее потреблять.


Во-вторых речь шла о физическом труде. В-третьих я *не* говорил о чувстве голода, я сказал "придает сил". С кем вы разговариваете?




> При длительном голодании (порядка месяца) когда человек постепенно входит и выходит в полный отказ от еды по некой методике, человек совсем перестает ощущать голод или недоедание.


Вы скажите кем он работает.




> Пообщайтесь с теми, кто практикует длительное голодание, тогда Вы узнаете, что эти люди при таком режиме еды не только ведут физически полноценный оббраз жизни, но и испытывают яркое ощущение ясности сознания. Есть именно столько и именно то, что ешь - это кармически обусловленное пристрастие (как и сон), которое может быть изменено в очень широких пределах.


Странно почему в армии не кормят солдат одним желудем в сутки, какая бы получилась экономия. А в блокадном Ленинграде что было?




> Давайте с едой покончим (уход в еду не упростит понимания, тому свидетельство многочисленные споры с вегетариакнцами).


Полностью аналогичное сну пристрастие, на мой взгляд.




> Давайте, уж если мы в будущем будем обращаться к словам Будды, то четко станем ограничивать их количество одной из 84000 учений.


Дхамма-чакка-паваттана суттой? Там вообще нет ничего о сне. Или вы о чём?




> А то чего он только ни говорил или ни не говорил.


По идее он говорил 1) одну правду, 2) об одном и том же.




> А лучше пока к его словам не обращаться, если нет конкретных слов, которые бы казывали на то-то или то-то.


Форум буддийский, лично мне интересны обсуждения в буддийском контексте, обсуждения вне буддийского контекста лично мне - не интересны.




> Вы не Будда. И осмелюсь утверждать не эксклюзивный носитель его идей.


И главное я не утверждал ни того, ни другого.




> Давайте больше опираться на собственные представления. относительно которых есть кому задать вопрос, есть реальный носитель этих понятий. который может разъяснить свою точку зрения.


Вероятно для этих целей есть небуддийские форумы.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Анализ сновидений - один из важнейших элементов психоаналитической практики. Увы, я привязан к сновидениям...чужим сновидениям (мне редко что снится). Видать, такая карма...


*Сутта Нипата, 2.13 Саммапариббаджания сутта "Праведный путь для нищенствующего"*

358. – Мы просим у Мудрого великого понимания, мы просим его у Благословенного, выплывшего на иной берег, совершенного в мудрости: какой путь в этом мире – праведный путь для нищего, покинувшего дом свой, забывшего все желания?

359. – Кто отбросил все мнения о воздушных явлениях и предзнаменованиях, о приметах и сновидениях, – сказал Совершенный, – тот монах, отринувший все нечестивое, верным путем шествует в этом мире.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, Павел, "ничем другим" - это лишнее.


Да, это лишнее, если понимать эти слова буквально. Я же указываю этими словами лишь на то, что привязанность к мнению - это та привязанность, которая заставляет спорить и страдать от спора (в том числе и относительно мнения о продолжительности и жизненной необходимости сна). Стоило ли из всех привязанностей, что влекут за собой страдание от лишения сна, граничащее с пыткой, с мучением выбирать именно это? Вы признаете, что не только эта привязанность. Я тоже понимаю, что не только эта и главная (по силе, вызывающей страдание) не эта. Поэтому для меня это не удовлетворительный ответ, а для Вас это метод ухода от ответа по существу вопроса.



> А на клевету и самоуничтожение человека толкает сочетание причины - жажды вернуть комфорт, и условия - бессилия прекратить лишения.


Верно. Страдание в данном случае есть. Бессилие толкает к тому, о чем говорите. Но вопрос о том пристрастии, что повлекло именно это страдание лишения сна. Вопрос о том, что предшествует страданию и как обнаруживается, а не о том, что предшествует следующему за страданием поступку клеветничества или самооговора. Там поступков много и разных, как много причин между страданием лишения сна и последующим действием. Там вся карма. Станем ли мы ее перебирать по составляющим? 



> Все-таки, что же Вы хотите сказать, помимо того, что возражаете Вашим оппонентам? Не могли бы донести свою мысль аргументированно и последовательно, а не выдавливая в час по чайной ложке, параллельно насмехаясь над оппонентами, что они пытаются угадать, что же Вы тут затеяли?


Я говорю все, что хочу сказать. Нет ничего, чтобы я хотел сказать, но не говорю. Вы можете видеть лишь возражения и ничего другого. Но что Вы хотите услышать от меня, задавая этот вопрос? Я опять Вам лишь возражаю?



> Пока это просто спор ради спора. Как если бы Вы пытались доказать, что вода не только мокрая, но еще и синяя.


Давайте без "как если бы". Укажите конкретно, какое утверждение делается, кем и как оспаривается, и почему это Вами воспринимается как спор ради спора. Я вот Вам сейчас показываю, что Ваше высказывание - это "высказывание ради высказывания", в котором нет ничего кроме раздражения, о котором есть желание сообщить.  :Smilie: 

Если Вам недоступна тема полемики или упущена по ряду причин, то помогу:
1) Я утверждаю (не спорю), что для того, чтобы определить, что есть пристрастие к чему-либо (ко сну, идее, форме одежды, теплу, еде, холоду, мороженому...) достаточно применить метод лишения объекта пристрастия, который может вызвать страдание, а может нет. Если страдание вызывается, то достаточно возникновения этого страдания, чтобы утверждать, что пристрастие есть.
2) Мои оппоненты утверждают, что такой метод не верен (оспаривают метод, не спорят ради спора), аргументируя каждый раз по-разному, но в частности тем, что: генетические особенности - не кармически обусловленные пристрастия;
особенности тела - это неизменный кармический плод, а следовательно не пристрастие;
аналогичность дыханию или дефекации указывает на то, что это не пристрастие;
...
3) Я оспариваю (веду спор не ради спора, а ради выявления метода различения пристрастия от желания, вызванного не пристрастием, если таковое имеется, также ради обретения "портретов" своих оппонентов, представлений об их взглядах и устремлениях) мнения оппонентов.

Вам есть, что сказать по обсуждаемому вопросу. Вы какой точки зрения придерживаетесь по предмету существования какого-либо метода обнаружения пристрастия?

----------


## Pavel

> У вас - глупая идея, по крайней мере не буддийская. Неблагой поступок, омрачённый страстью может давать плод не сразу, а в этой жизни, в следующей жизни или в какой-то из последующих жизней. Плодом как правило является рождение в неблагом мире, в аду. Когда вы зарегистрируете страдание в аду, будет уже поздно определять наличие пристрастия, вся продолжительность жизни в этом аду будет неблагим плодом.


До, Вы вправе называть землекопа, что умело орудует лопато, глупцом лишь на том основании, что он не рассказывает Вам, как управлять самолетом или его деятельность небуддийская. Я могу лишь сожалеть, что у Вас такие пристрастия к самолетам и буддизму, что не позволяет Вам видеть, что землекоп делает правильно, а что не правильно, если таковое действие имеется.



> Форум буддийский, лично мне интересны обсуждения в буддийском контексте, обсуждения вне буддийского контекста лично мне - не интересны.


В этом нет ничего благого. Ваши интересы - это Ваша кармическая зависимость, причина Ваших страданий. Выбросте это - жить станет легче, жить станет веселей.

----------


## До

> До, Вы вправе называть землекопа, что умело орудует лопато, глупцом лишь на том основании, что он не рассказывает Вам, как управлять самолетом или его деятельность небуддийская. Я могу лишь сожалеть, что у Вас такие пристрастия к самолетам и буддизму, что не позволяет Вам видеть, что землекоп делает правильно, а что не правильно, если таковое действие имеется.


Я не называю землекопа глупцом.
И я не называю землекопа глупцом, потому что он не рассказывает про самолёты.
Я сказал, что глупая _идея_, конкретная идея, привел аргументацию про вот эту идею, в буддийском контексте.
У меня пристрастие к буддизму, да.
Что землекоп делает правильно про самолёты меня - не интересует.

Землекоп пишет "с буддистской точки зрения бла бла бла", а к девятой страние он вдруг пишет что-то типа _достали вы меня этим буддизмом_. Может быть тогда землекопу не стоило заводить разговор "с буддистской точки зрения"?




> *Pavel*, день первый:
> _Следует ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного, пристрастия ко сну в сторону его сокращения и почему? Чем отличается пристрастие ко сну от других кармически обусловленных пристрастий и в связи с этим насколько преодолимо?_





> *Pavel*, день шестой:
> _Давайте, уж если мы в будущем будем обращаться к словам Будды, то четко станем ограничивать их количество одной из 84000 учений. А то чего он только ни говорил или ни не говорил. А лучше пока к его словам не обращаться, если нет конкретных слов, которые бы казывали на то-то или то-то. Вы не Будда. И осмелюсь утверждать не эксклюзивный носитель его идей. Давайте больше опираться на собственные представления. относительно которых есть кому задать вопрос, есть реальный носитель этих понятий. который может разъяснить свою точку зрения._






> В этом нет ничего благого. Ваши интересы - это Ваша кармическая зависимость, причина Ваших страданий.


Уже интересы стали неблагими? Круто, круто.




> Выбросте это - жить станет легче, жить станет веселей.


В этом месте я проявил верх толерантности.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поэтому для меня это не удовлетворительный ответ, а для Вас это метод ухода от ответа по существу вопроса.


Павел, где же существо вопроса? Отвечайте. Хватит уже строить иллюзии, что "от существа вопроса" уходит кто-то, кроме Вас!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я утверждаю (не спорю), что для того, чтобы определить, что есть пристрастие к чему-либо (ко сну, идее, форме одежды, теплу, еде, холоду, мороженому...) достаточно применить метод лишения объекта пристрастия, который может вызвать страдание, а может нет. Если страдание вызывается, то достаточно возникновения этого страдания, чтобы утверждать, что пристрастие есть.


Я не спорю с этим. Так и есть. Если дукха проявляется, значит наличествует танкха.

----------


## Pavel

> Я не спорю с этим. Так и есть. Если дукха проявляется, значит наличествует танкха.


Я вижу, что Вы с этим не спорите. С этим спорят другие. Но и я пока не оспаривал ни единого Вашего высказывания в этой теме. Почему Вы все время говорите о спорах, "спор" это какое-то "ругательство" новое или "похвала", что-то приятное или неприятное для Вас?

Вам же я задал вопрос, в котором и содержится существо этого вопроса: Пристрастие к чему именно вызывает у людей страдание в результате лишения их возможности спать в течении длительного времени (например в течении недели)? Пока Вы в ответе на этот вопрос говорили лишь о пристрастии к своему мнению. Это главное пристрастие, что заставляет так мучаться людей, лишенных сна? Назовите одно или несколько главных пристрастий, что вызывают именно это страдание.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, я дал Вам свой ответ. Мучения вызывает именно мнение о том, чего достаточно, а чего недостаточно. Когда возникает оценка, возникает и мучение (психологическая составляющая). Если воздерживаться от оценок, то психологических мук не возникает. Обсуждать муки физиологические - воздержусь, это вызовет пустую дискуссию, основанную не на знании и опыте, а на фантазиях и предположениях. Сначала следует освободиться от мук психологических, чтобы воспринимать физиологию без искажений.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, я дал Вам свой ответ. Мучения вызывает именно мнение о том, чего достаточно, а чего недостаточно. Когда возникает оценка, возникает и мучение (психологическая составляющая). Если воздерживаться от оценок, то психологических мук не возникает. Обсуждать муки физиологические - воздержусь, это вызовет пустую дискуссию, основанную не на знании и опыте, а на фантазиях и предположениях. Сначала следует освободиться от мук психологических, чтобы воспринимать физиологию без искажений.


Опять Вы опасаетесь споров. Не волнуйтесь. 

Я бы хотел только уточнить. Вы согласились, что метод лишения объекта пристрастия позволяет по возникновению при этом страдания судить о наличии пристрастия к этому объекту. Теперь же в качестве объекта пристрастия Вы называете мнение. Но человек, которому не дают спать, не лишается при этом мнения, что ему надо спать. Т.е. лишения объекта пристрастия не происходит. Значит, либо Вы поторопились с моим методом согласиться, либо я не совсем понял Вашу идею о собственном мнении, как объекте пристрастия. которого лишают. 

Поясните, в какой момент и чего лишается страдающий лишением сна.

----------


## Won Soeng

Для того, чтобы чего-то лишиться, нужно иметь мнение, что есть некое обладание (и, соответственно, предполагать взаимное обладаемому бытие обладающего). Лишение объекта возможно только при наличии мнения, что есть обладание объектом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять Вы опасаетесь споров. Не волнуйтесь.


Я не опасаюсь споров и не волнуюсь. Просто воздерживаюсь от неправильной речи. 
Обсуждение фантазий и предположений взамен обретения необходимого опыта и знаний - неправильная речь.
Надежда на обретение знаний и опыта вследствие фантазий и предположений (особенно под видом логики) - неправильное направление внимания.

Вы пытаетесь даже не обсуждать, а "обмусоливать" тему, которую не проверили достаточно глубоко на собственном опыте. Поэтому и вдаетесь в возражения оппонентам, которые якобы никак не могут уловить суть Ваших сообщений.

----------


## Pavel

> Для того, чтобы чего-то лишиться, нужно иметь мнение, что есть некое обладание (и, соответственно, предполагать взаимное обладаемому бытие обладающего). Лишение объекта возможно только при наличии мнения, что есть обладание объектом.


Т.е. лишение чего бы то ни было - это всегда лишение прежде всего мнения?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. лишение чего бы то ни было - это всегда лишение прежде всего мнения?


Нет. Лишение мнения - это как раз освобождение от лишений.
Лишение чего бы то ни было - это всегда лишение чего-то, что есть лишь мнение об обладании.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет. Лишение мнения - это как раз освобождение от лишений.
> Лишение чего бы то ни было - это всегда лишение чего-то, что есть лишь мнение об обладании.


Извините, был не точен, именно имелось в виду лишение мнения об обладании. 

Можно ли утверждать, что  утрата мнения об обладании, связанное с мнением, что есть "взаимное обладаемому бытие обладающего" (BTR), ВСЕГДА влечет за собой страдание?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет. Лишение того, о чем есть мнение об необходимости обладания приводит к страданию. Если я думаю, что обладаю грыжей, но считаю, что она мне не нужна, лишения меня грыжи не заставит меня о ней печалиться.

Pavel, еще раз. Вы ДОМЫСЛИВАЕТЕ к сказанному что-то, что не говорилось и даже не подразумевалось, но чему можно возражать. 
Поэтому еще раз, с начала, и постарайтесь не ставить с ног на голову сказанное, не домысливать лишнего и не искать поводов для возражений.




> Поясните, в какой момент и чего лишается страдающий лишением сна


Страдающий лишением сна *лишается возможности удовлетворить свое желание сна*, о котором имеет мнение, что сон ему необходим. Он не лишается мнения, он *лишается того, что по его мнению ему необходимо.*

----------


## Pavel

> Лишение чего бы то ни было - это *всегда* лишение чего-то, *что есть лишь мнение об обладании*. 
> 
> Нет. Лишение того, о чем есть мнение об необходимости обладания приводит к страданию. Если я думаю, что обладаю грыжей, но считаю, что она мне не нужна, лишения меня грыжи не заставит меня о ней печалиться.


Верно, утрата мнения о том, что у меня грыжа не приведет к страданию, если конечно новое мнение об отсутствии грыжи не ошибочно.

Но разве не именно "мнение о необходимости обладания" и называется пристрастием. Как-то получилось, что пристрастием является пристрастие, утрата которого и вызывает страдание...

Что же вызывает все-таки страдание утрата мнения о необходимости обладания или утрата объекта, о котором есть мнение о необходимости обладания (к которому есть пристрастие)?




> Ушаков: *Пристрастие* - сильная склонность, влечение к...

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, не спорьте сами с собой. Это Вы предположили, будто бы я говорю об утрате мнения. Будьте внимательнее и не спешите спорить.
Вы осознаете разницу между *лишение чего-то, что есть лишь мнение об обладании* и *лишение мнения об обладании*?

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, не спорьте сами с собой. Это Вы предположили, будто бы я говорю об утрате мнения. Будьте внимательнее и не спешите спорить.
> Вы осознаете разницу между *лишение чего-то, что есть лишь мнение об обладании* и *лишение мнения об обладании*?


В контексте разговора о пристрастиях пока "не осознаю", поэтому и не спорю, а пытаюсь уточнить Ваше представление. 

Поясню, что я имею в виду под контекстом. Я не считаю, что я обладаю лишь мнением об обладании неким пристрастием, когда моей задачей является выявления личных пристрастий (контекст такой - задача). По этой причине мне есть повод контролировать свои пристрастия и не путать их с пристрастиями кого-либо другого, не взирая на то, что я осознаю, что любые пристрастия не имеют в своей природе некой принадлежности мне или кому-либо еще, некой уникальности с этим связанной. 

Значит, обнаруживая у себя пристрастие к табакокурению, я четко осознаю, что у моей жены такого пристрастия нет, а объектом пристрастия является никотин и другие характерные свойства табакокурения (нет нужды их все перечислять). 

По этой причине мне и не понятно, зачем Вы говорите о том, что "сон" (в моем представлении объект утраты, которого я могу себя лишить) есть лишь мнение об обладании в ответ на мой вопрос, что является объектом утраты при лишении сна. Вот Ваши слова:



> Лишение чего бы то ни было - это всегда лишение чего-то, что есть *лишь* мнение об обладании.


Если "что бы то ни было" есть ВСЕГДА лишь "мнение об бладании", "чем бы то ни было", то при утрате "чего бы то ни было" я всегда теряю ЛИШЬ мнение об обладании. Теперь, я надеюсь, Вы видите, что в контексте заданного мной вопроса об объекте утраты (Утрата чего именно, к чему есть пристрастие,  т.е. мнение о необходимости обладать, я бы хотел выяснить.) я не вижу разницы между тем, "что есть лишь мнением об обладании" и "мнением об обладании". 

Что же все-таки является объектом утраты при возникновении страдания от лишения сна?

Можно задать вопрос иначе, может быть станет понятнее, о чем я хочу узнать Ваше мнение, а может быть это два разных объекта в Вашем представлении:

Что является объектом пристрастия для человека, который страдает от лишения его сна?

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, просто Вы не пытаетесь даже вдуматься в то, что Вам пишут, а только пытаетесь выстроить свою теорию об этом. Это про Ваш "контекст", который Вы "имеете в виду", но постоянно не договариваете и в результате меняете его от сообщения к сообщению произвольным образом, как Вам вздумается, упрекая собеседников в том, что они Ваш контекст не улавливают.

Еще раз. Чтобы чего-то лишиться - нужно чем-то обладать. Нельзя лишиться того, чем не обладаешь. Обладание чем-либо - это иллюзия, мнение ума о том, что нечто принадлежит чему-то, является неотъемлемым. 

Эта логика понятна? Без призмы какого-либо контекста?

При возникновении страдания от лишения сна объектом утраты является комфорт, обретаемый в результате желаемого сна. 

Комфорт - это оценка состояния. Оценка - есть мнение о чем-либо. Мнение есть отношение ума. 

Можете использовать слова "пристрастие", "жажда", "желание" и т.п. Это ничего не меняет.

Если Вы, при лишении Вас сна, испытываете мучения, это происходит от того, что Вы считаете сон необходимым для себя, и интерпретируете ощущения в свете этой необходимости и ее лишения. 

В зависимости от того, что Вы считаете более важным, Вы испытываете мучения.

Если Вы мечтаете поспать, то подъем в 5 утра Вас расстроит, а бережное отношение к Вашему сну - Вас обрадует.

Если Вы мечтаете пойти на рыбалку в 5 утра, то подъем Вас обрадует, а если Вас оставят спать - Вы расстроитесь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот Ваши слова:
> Если "что бы то ни было" есть ВСЕГДА лишь "мнение об бладании", "чем бы то ни было", то при утрате "чего бы то ни было" я всегда теряю ЛИШЬ мнение об обладании. Теперь, я надеюсь, Вы видите, что в контексте заданного мной вопроса об объекте утраты (Утрата чего именно, к чему есть пристрастие,  т.е. мнение о необходимости обладать, я бы хотел выяснить.) я не вижу разницы между тем, "что есть лишь мнением об обладании" и "мнением об обладании".


Павел, как насчет неосознавания того, что обладание - это лишь мнение?
Вы обладаете рукой? Если у Вас руку отнять, Вы будете считать что лишились руки, или что Вы лишились мнения об обладании рукой?

Возможно Вам и не очевидна глупость того, что Вы написали. Но постарайтесь понять, все-таки.

----------


## Pavel

> Еще раз. Чтобы чего-то лишиться - нужно чем-то обладать. Нельзя лишиться того, чем не обладаешь. Обладание чем-либо - это иллюзия, мнение ума о том, что нечто принадлежит чему-то, является неотъемлемым. 
> 
> Эта логика понятна? Без призмы какого-либо контекста?


Здесь нет ничего непонятного. Это действительно высказывания, не имеющие отношения ни к какому контексту. В этих высказываниях соответственно нет ничего, что могло бы вызвать мое непонимание или несогласие. Очень хорошие высказывания - они мне нравятся.




> При возникновении страдания от лишения сна объектом утраты является комфорт, обретаемый в результате желаемого сна.


Теперь мне Ваша точка зрения понятна. Пусть будет комфорт. 



> Комфорт - это оценка состояния. Оценка - есть мнение о чем-либо. Мнение есть отношение ума.


Полностью согласен.



> Можете использовать слова "пристрастие", "жажда", "желание" и т.п. Это ничего не меняет.


Боюсь, что это имеет принципиальное значение в контексте разговора  о сне, но к этому вернемся позже.


> Если Вы, при лишении Вас сна, испытываете мучения, это происходит от того, что Вы считаете сон необходимым для себя, и интерпретируете ощущения в свете этой необходимости и ее лишения.


Т.е. когда я спать не хочу, я тоже имею мнение о том, что сон мне необходим, но свои ощущения не интерпретирую в свете этой необходимости, поэтому и не страдаю?


> В зависимости от того, что Вы считаете более важным, Вы испытываете мучения.
> Если Вы мечтаете поспать, то подъем в 5 утра Вас расстроит, а бережное отношение к Вашему сну - Вас обрадует.
> 
> Если Вы мечтаете пойти на рыбалку в 5 утра, то подъем Вас обрадует, а если Вас оставят спать - Вы расстроитесь.


Вот здесь и пришло время поговорить о четком различении желаний и пристрастий без которого могут возникнуть неверные мнения. Вы привели примеры, когда недосягаемость желаемого влечет за собой расстройство. Но я бы хотел обратить Ваше внимание на то, что Будда говорит о пристрастии как причине возникновения страданий, а не желании. Разница между этими понятиями легко прослеживается на таких примерах:
1) Замечал, что человек, просивший разбудить его в 5 утра на рыбалку, т.к. считал это более важным вчера вечером, в момент пробуждения сильно сопротивляется, нервничает и даже может проявлять агрессию до тех пор, пока не включится его сознание и он не обретет новое желание - желание встать, проснуться и пойти на рыбалку, т.е. ту степень осознанности. которую уместно называть мнением.
2) Замечал, что пристрастие к наркотикам или табакокурению - это не непрерывное желание в результате имеющегося мнения о том, что это необходимо человеку, а вновь и вновь возникающее желание удовлетворить потребность в никотине или наркотике, НЕ ВЗИРАЯ на его же мнение, что это ему вредно и не нужно.

Отсюда я делаю вывод о том, что пристрастие - это не желание, которое возникает в результате мнения о необходимости обладания здесь и сейчас чем-то, а зависимость, которая проявляется в периодически возникающем страстном желании обретения того, от чего зависишь, не взирая на мнение о необходимости для себя этого, полезности или вредности, не взирая, что возникшее желание раз уже было удовлетворено. Да, пристрастие порождает желание, но нельзя их путать, т.к. не каждое желание порождается пристрастием, а следовательно ни каждое желание влечет за собой страдание. 

От того, что Вы назовете страстное стремление к комфорту или пристрастие ко сну мнением о том, что тебе необходимо спать или тебе необходим комфорт, не станет яснее ответ на вопрос о том, пристрастие к чему заставляет человека страдать при лишении его сна. Скорее наоборот, т.к. каждый знает, насколько ему легко изменить свое мнение о том, что ему сейчас хочется комфорта (что хочу) на то, что по его мнению для него сейчас будет не комфортно, но он станет это делать, т.к. это делать сейчас должно. Но Вы найдете мало наркоманов, кто бы Вам сказал, что ему было легко избавиться от зависимости от наркотиков, не взирая на их мнение о том, что наркотики им вредят и не нужны. Вы так же мало найдете людей, кто скажет Вам, что он может легко отказаться от сна на месяц, т.к. сменил свое мнение на то, что сон отнимает слишком много свободного времени. 

В пристрастии есть неуправляемая простой сменой мнений зависимость, неосознанность. По этой причине мы вновь и вновь возникающее желание спать легко можем отнести к пристрастию ко сну, а вот возникшее раз даже очень страстное желание покурить пристрастием не назовем и страдания от него ждать не станем, даже если такому желающему покурить отказать в исполнении его желания. Он улыбнется, посмеется над не ведомо откуда возникшим своим страстным желанием и переключит свое внимание на другое, т.к. нет зависимости от той силы, что станет вновь и вновь обращать его внимание на объект, делая этот объект предметом вожделения.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, как насчет неосознавания того, что обладание - это лишь мнение?
> Вы обладаете рукой? Если у Вас руку отнять, Вы будете считать что лишились руки, или что Вы лишились мнения об обладании рукой?
> 
> Возможно Вам и не очевидна глупость того, что Вы написали. Но постарайтесь понять, все-таки.


Я написал мнение о  том что я в контексте заданного мной вопроса об объекте утраты  не вижу разницы между тем, "что есть лишь мнением об обладании" и "мнением об обладании". Данное мнение Вы окрестили глупостью - это Ваше мнение. В моем мнении не содержалось ничего кроме констатации своего представления о своем понимании используемых Вами понятий в данном контексте. 

Я пытался понять Ваше мнение, хотя используемые для его выражения слова Вы употребляете не в том смысле, который обычно за ними закрепляется. 
Словарь по общественным наукам:



> *Мнение* - вербальное выражение установки; суждение относительно некоторого объекта, включающее субъективную оценку.


Словарь Ушакова:



> *Мнение* -взгляд на что-н., суждение о чем-н., выраженное в словах.


Мнение (если под этим понимать то, что принято понимать) требует определенного состояния осознанности и формы, чтобы называться мнением. В случае же с пристрастностью нет необходимости в осознанности и тем более в вербальном выражении желания обладать. 

Старайтесь точнее выбирать слова для выражения своих мысле, а то Бог его знает, что Вы подразумеваете под словом "глупость".

----------


## До

*1*. До сих пор нет ответа какой именно вид страдания возникает при сокращении сна (и что делать с остальными буддийскими видами страдания).
*2*. Есть тезис, что человек спит или ложится спать именно потому, что у него есть _желание_. Возражение: если кто-то (грабитель) отбирает вещи, то разве у человека есть желание их отдавать -- нет, он отдаёт их вопреки желанию, по необходимости. Значит наверное, гипотетически возможна такая ситуация, может быть, что человек _не хочет_ спать, хочет бодрствовать, а _приходится_. Или ложится спать просто не имея желания (нейтрально). Я утверждаю, что как правило так и происходит.
*3*. Есть тезис, что можно определить страсть, жажду или желание (которые нужно устранить или сокращать) по наличию (сразу испытываемого) страдания. Да разве Будда учил так определять страсть, желание, жажду?

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, Вы привязаны к словам. У Вас к ним пристрастие. Ясное и понятное можно сделать запутанным и туманным, пытаясь выразить это однозначным способом, определяя слова через слова, эти слова еще через слова - и так далее. Вы верите, что у этого процесса есть завершение, он исчерпаем?

Если Вы опираетесь не только на слова и онтологию слов, то когда Вы видите яблоко, Вы можете сказать, что оно желтое, и улыбнетесь, если кто-то начнет придираться к Вашим словам, доказывая, что оно зеленое, с желтым боком, да еще и красными крапинками.

Я понимаю Вашу страсть, но не разделяю её, поэтому просто отвечаю Вам: Вы привязаны к словам.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Замечал, что пристрастие к наркотикам или табакокурению - это не непрерывное желание в результате имеющегося мнения о том, что это необходимо человеку, а вновь и вновь возникающее желание удовлетворить потребность в никотине или наркотике, НЕ ВЗИРАЯ на его же мнение, что это ему вредно и не нужно.


А Вы сами курите, или курили, что так говорите?
Вы рассматриваете однобоко этот вопрос. Даже с точки зрения мнения. 
Что касается мнения, Вы уже поняли, что я не говорю о мнении, как о суждении (тем более выраженном вербально). Пусть будет слово пристрастие - я же написал, мне безразлично, какое именно слово, это для Вас есть разница, поскольку Вы хотите построить логическую схему, а меня интересует конкретный опыт до его вербализации.

----------

Шавырин (24.01.2009)

----------


## До

> Я *не помню, чтобы в Каноне что-то говорилось о "благе всех живых существ"*, но о режиме сна, продолжительности сна и отношении ко сну цитаты слов Будды приведены.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.08.than.html



> Whatever beings there may be, weak or strong, without exception, long, large, middling, short, subtle, blatant, seen & unseen, near & far, born & seeking birth: *May all beings be happy at heart*.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....026.than.html



> "And to what extent, lord, is one a lay follower who practices both for his own benefit & the benefit of others?"


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....067.than.html



> May all creatures, all breathing things, all beings — each & every one — meet with good fortune. *May none of them come to any evil*.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.01.2009)

----------


## Arch

Павел, говоря:


> Я высказал в качестве метода определения того, что является пристрастием, вторую благородную истину, согласно которой причиной возникновения страданий являются пристрастия. Таким образом предложил оценивать ту или иную особенность человека на предмет соответствия критерию пристрастности к ней через создание условий для прекращения удовлетворения влечения. На следующих примерах легко понять метод:
> 1) ест мороженное --- лишили мороженного --- страдает, значит пристрастен к мороженному;
> 2) слушает музыку --- лишили возможности слушать музыку --- страдает, значит пристрастен к слушанию музыки;
> 3) спит --- лишили сна --- .....


Не забывайте о том, что человек страдает как от обладания чем-либо, так и от отсутствия чего-либо. И конечно же, от утери чего-либо. 

Тоесть, лишили мороженого - страдает.
Нет мороженого - страдает.
Но и также, когда ест мороженое - тоже страдает. В силу разных причин. Таких например, как:
- Мороженое не вечное и рано или поздно оно закончится. Сколько бы его не купил;
- Данное мороженое может не удовлетворять личным требованиям и пристрастиям относительно идеального мороженого;
- Когда ешь мороженое - можно замараться, уронив кусок себе на одежду;
- Ваши варианты...

Кроме того, когда человек ест мороженое и восторгается этим, то у него подпитывается клеша страсти, или как говорится в сутте: "залегает предрасположенность к страсти". А по сути, танха.

Понимаете почему Ваш метод недейственен?

Итак,
Спит - страдает. Не спит - страдает. Лишили сна - тоже страдает.

----------


## Pavel

> Понимаете почему Ваш метод недейственен?
> Итак,
> Спит - страдает. Не спит - страдает. Лишили сна - тоже страдает.


Arch, я не страдаю по любому поводу, связанному с потреблением, непотреблением или утратой. Я так же не считаю любое желание пристрастием. Сказано мной много о моем представлении о различении пристрастий. Вы высказались неодобрительно о методе такого различения. Хорошо. 

Дайте свой метод различения пристрастия, опишите, в каких случаях Вы определяете, что вот обнаруживается пристрастие и к чему. А то как-то такие трактовки благородных истин как: "Жизнь с любимым - страдание. Не жизнь с любимым - страдание. Утрата любимого - страдание." мало что иллюстрируют из Вашего понимания. 
Вы пристрастие от желания отличаете (не слова, а явления, а то BTR кроме слов ничего не видит)? Если отличаете, то и напишите как.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы хотите построить логическую схему, а меня интересует конкретный опыт до его вербализации.


Осмелюсь дать совет: делайте то, что хочется и не делайте то, чего не хочется и тем более не можется. Не мучайте себя. Отбросьте вербализацию и логику, и назовите это "видением правильной речи как она есть" - своим сакральным опытом правильной речи.

----------


## Arch

> Вы пристрастие от желания отличаете


Убежден в следующем.
Пристрастие - есть клеша. А желание - проявляющийся результат этой клеши. В то же время, если удовлетворить желание - это создаст причины (кармы), аналогичные предыдущим, которые и вызвали желание.




> Дайте свой метод различения пристрастия, опишите, в каких случаях Вы определяете, что вот обнаруживается пристрастие и к чему. А то как-то такие трактовки благородных истин как: "Жизнь с любимым - страдание. Не жизнь с любимым - страдание. Утрата любимого - страдание." мало что иллюстрируют из Вашего понимания.


Пристрастие может быть как проявленым, так и скрытым (тоесть, при наличии причины, позволяющей пристрастию проявиться и без оной). Распознать пристрастие в других, может быть и можно по повторяющимся ими действиями и получением от этих действий удовольствия, восторга. Но не берусь утверждать насколько это эффективно. У самого себя, на мой взгляд, распознать пристрастие гораздо проще. Метод же, не лежит где-то в глубинах, а находится на поверхности. Взять для примера курильщика. Разве Вы будете спорить с тем, что у человека выкуривающего несколько десятков (пусть даже единиц) сигарет каждый день, есть пристрастие к курению? Думаю нет. Так вот, замечая подобные ситуации в себе, когда нет жизненноважной необходимости совершать те или иные действия, но Вас *тянет* их совершать. Считаю, это и есть пристрастие.

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасибо, Pavel, за совет. Если вдруг поймаю себя на мучениях, обязательно его вспомню
А с Вами, все-таки, что-то случилось. Пусть у Вас все наладится.

----------


## Pavel

> Пристрастие может быть как проявленым, так и скрытым (тоесть, при наличии причины, позволяющей пристрастию проявиться и без оной). Распознать пристрастие в других, может быть и можно по повторяющимся ими действиями и получением от этих действий удовольствия, восторга. Но не берусь утверждать насколько это эффективно. *У самого себя*, на мой взгляд, распознать пристрастие гораздо проще. Метод же, не лежит где-то в глубинах, а находится на поверхности. Взять для примера курильщика. Разве Вы будете спорить с тем, что у человека выкуривающего несколько десятков (пусть даже единиц) сигарет каждый день, есть пристрастие к курению? Думаю нет. Так вот, замечая подобные ситуации в себе, когда нет жизненноважной необходимости совершать те или иные действия, но Вас *тянет* их совершать. Считаю, это и есть пристрастие.


Arch, Вы не показали никакого метода распознания пристрастия в себе. Вы для иллюстрации метода описали наблюдение другого человека (курильщика) и показали количество выкуренных им сигарет в день как признак для определения пристрастия к курению у него. Я такой метод не использую и о наличии у человека пристрастия к курению по количеству им выкуриваемого в день не сужу.

Тем более, я не приемлю метода определения наличия пристрастия у себя или другого, опираясь на свои представления о жизненной необходимости. 

И уж тем более не приемлю распознавать наличие пристрастий по повторяющимся действиям, влекущим за собой восторг. Так можно договориться до того, что ежедневная практика, ведущая к достижению состояний джхан - это пристрастие.

Жаль, что Вы не можете распознавать пристрастия. Не понятно в таком случае на каком основании оспариваете методы других, кто это делает.

----------


## Arch

> Так можно договориться до того, что ежедневная практика, ведущая к достижению состояний джхан - это пристрастие.


А так собственно говоря и происходит. На какой-то промежуток времени. Таково средство.

Чтобы встать на путь к Нирване - приходится начинать с мирского. Сначала появляется интерес к необычному, потом *привязанность* к буддизму или того, что с этим связано и т.п.

Также необходимо возыметь *злобу* на омрачающие эмоции:



> His_Holiness_The_14th_Dalai_Lama_Lection_N8_07_03_2007.mp3
> 11:58
> Но раз я дал обет, я уже никогда не оставлю борьбы со своими клешами.
> Нам нужно затаить *злобу* на эти омрачающие эмоции.
> Потому что омрачающие эмоции - это то, что уничтожает наше собственное счастье и благоденствие всех живых существ.
> Поэтому имеет смысл проявлять враждебность по отношению к омрачающим эмоциям.
> Только этой борьбой буду я одержим.
> Движимый *яростью*! я сойдусь с ними в битве.
> *Пусть пока сохранится во мне эта клеша*, ибо она ведет к уничтожению остальных.


Также, несмотря на то, что тела, чувства, сознания как таковых не существует, в саттипатхане-сутте предлагается делать следующее.
http://spiritual.ru/lib/satipatthana.html



> Так живет он, созерцая тело в теле, внутри собственного тела; или живет, созерцая тело в теле снаружи; или живет, созерцая тело в теле внутри и снаружи. Он живет, созерцая факторы возникновения в теле; или он живет, созерцая факторы растворения в теле; или он живет, созерцая факторы возникновения и растворения в теле. Или его внимательность установлена в мысли: *"Тело существует!" - до степени, необходимой только для знания и внимательности*. Независимым живет он в мире, и ни к чему в мире не привязан он. Так, о монахи, живет монах, созерцая тело в теле.
> ...
> *"Чувство существует!" - в той степени, какая необходима только для знания и внимательности.*
> ...
> *"Сознание существует!" - в той мере, в какой это необходимо лишь для познания и внимательности;*


Также и не имея пристрастия к практике, заставить себя практиковать будет очень и очень сложно. Может быть, даже невозможно.
Но в определенный момент, нужно отбросить эту привязанность и продолжать практику.
В какой именно момент - это уже другой вопрос.

Понимаете, что я пытаюсь сказать?
Когда мы находимся в замкнутом круге самсары и всё что было - влияет на то, что происходит сейчас, а то что происходит сейчас - влияет на то, что будет происходить в будущем. Так вот, чтобы выйти за пределы этого круга - невозможно вот так просто взять и выпрыгнуть из него. Но обретя понимание действия кармы - можно создавать себе такую карму, которая будет вести к существованию без карм (причин). Тоесть, грубо говоря, позволит подойти к внешнему краю этого круга, для возможности выйти за его пределы.
Такой кармой может стать, например, прочитанная книга о буддизме и проявленый интерес к ней, что в будущем позволит, скажем, родиться в Тибете и стать монахом.

----------


## Arch

> Arch, Вы не показали никакого метода распознания пристрастия в себе.


Попробую сейчас это исправить.
Вот примеры из личных пристрастий...

Когда учился в классе 5-м попробовал курить - понравилось. Затянуло. Бывало бросал на несколько недель, затем опять курил. Потом, когда нашел анапана-сати и випашьяну - потерял интерес к курению. Не курил уже лет 10 наверное. Сейчас потягивает опять начать. Пока что сдерживаюсь. Но понимаю, что это пристрастие. Причиной которого являются поступки прошлого. Какой тут метод можно сформулировать, когда чувствую, что хочется. Раньше, обычно медитация рассеивала все пристрастия (правда на время). Сейчас, в силу большой занятости - тобишь работы, медитировать не удается. Посему всплывают разные омрачающие эмоции, пристрастия и прочее.
Но всё же попробую сформулировать метод по Вашей просьбе...
Когда у Вас появляется желание - отбросьте его. Попробуйте его растворить. Или подумать о чем-нибудь другом. Добейтесь того, чтобы желание ушло, растворилось. Если спустя пару дней, Вы обнаружите, что желание вновь вернулось и также сильно давит на Вас (тоесть до такой степени, что Вы ассоциируете себя с этим желанием), тоесть захватывает Вас - можно сделать вывод, что это пристрастие. Если из раза в раз, прогоняя это желание, оно всплывает вновь и вновь, то это пристрастие.
Как метод борьбы - важно не поддаваться такому желанию, чтобы не создать новой кармы. И вместе с этим, нужно устранять причины этого желания с помощью аналитической медитации (размышляя над причиной желаний) и медитации осознавания (наблюдая в реальном времени откуда берется желание, куда уходит, как трансформируется и т.д.)
Весь вопрос лишь во времени, чтобы иметь возможность это делать. И в Вашем желании избавиться от пристрастий.

----------


## Pavel

> Но всё же попробую сформулировать метод по Вашей просьбе...
> Когда у Вас появляется желание - отбросьте его. Попробуйте его растворить. Или подумать о чем-нибудь другом. Добейтесь того, чтобы желание ушло, растворилось. Если спустя пару дней, Вы обнаружите, что желание вновь вернулось и также *сильно давит* на Вас (тоесть до такой степени, что Вы ассоциируете себя с этим желанием), тоесть захватывает Вас - можно сделать вывод, что это пристрастие. Если из раза в раз, прогоняя это желание, оно всплывает вновь и вновь, то это пристрастие.


Итак, Вы описали почти то же метод, что предлагал я. Вы так же заострили внимание на возникновении желания вновь и вновь. Вы так же предложили ограничить себя в удовлетворении желания для апроверки. Различие лишь в том, что я указал не только на периодичность возникновения желания вновь и вновь, но прежде всего на страдание от лишения возможности желание удовлетворить. Вы же этот аспект упразднили.
Если такой аспект упразднить, то следует назвать вновь и вновь возникающее желание помогать людям пристрастием к помоганию людям. А из второй благородной истины сделать вывод о том. что вновь и вновь возникающее желание помогать людям вызывает страдание.
Подумайте еще раз и постарайтесь от начала до конца точно сформулировать свой метод не на частном примере, а метод, достаточный для утверждения - "вот наблюдаю пристрастие".

----------


## Arch

> Вы так же предложили ограничить себя в удовлетворении желания для апроверки.


Только я предложил прогнать само желание, а не лишить человека объекта желания.




> ... я указал ... прежде всего на страдание от лишения возможности желание удовлетворить.


Павел, Вы действительно считаете, что это показатель наличия пристрастия?
Правильно ли я Вас понял, что если есть возможность желание удовлетворить, то это НЕ-пристрастие?

Когда происходит так:
Человек хочет купить дорогую спортивную тачку. Но зарплата у него позволяет купить только запорожец подержаный. Его желание велико. От чего он и страдает. В данном случае, удовлитворить желание он не может.
- То, вроде бы, всё сходится.

Но когда происходит так:
Человек хочет курить. У него есть деньги. Он может пойти в ларек и купить сигарет, покурить.. Удовлетворит ли это действие его желание? Да. Но также и создаст карму (причину) пристрастия. Что из раза в раз будет приносить ему лишь страдания. Сегодня у него есть сигареты, а завтра нет. Сегодня у него есть возможность выкурить оную, а завтра нет. Да и сама по себе радость от удовлетворения желания - надуманая вещь. Например то же курение оказывает вредное действие на организм: легкие, зубы, горло и т.п. А если задуматься - ну хотел ты покупить, ну куришь ты сейчас и что с того? Ну хотел ты забраться на крышу девяти-этажки - забрался и что с того? Ну хотел ты, чтобы твой враг сдох - ну попал он в аварию и погиб - и что с того? Само по себе желание - это омрачение ума. Облако дыма и только. Где-то выше Вы советовали не сдерживаться, а удовлетворять свои желания. Но удовлетворяя желания Вы лишь поддерживаете танху.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn148.htm



> Кто, будучи под впечатлением чувства счастья, не восторгается, не приветствует это, не погрязает в этом, – в том не залегает предрасположенность к страсти.


Павел, приведите пример, когда удовлетворение желания не перерастает в пристрастие. Попробуем его и обсудить.

----------


## Arch

> ...Если такой аспект упразднить, то следует назвать вновь и вновь возникающее желание помогать людям пристрастием к помоганию людям. А из второй благородной истины сделать вывод о том. что вновь и вновь возникающее желание помогать людям вызывает страдание.


Желание вновь и вновь помогать людям - это тоже пристрастие.
Настоящая помощь может быть только когда помогающий обрел просветление. В других же случаях, помощь людям будет являться ничем иным, как деланием этого для самого себя. Чтобы обретать заслуги, чтобы считать себя значимым, чтобы дарить людям то счастье, которое человек видит сам через свое собственное цветное стекло.
Другое дело, что имея желание помочь другим, можно взрастить в себе нравственность, что существенно поможет на пути к Нирване и к тому, чтобы все ЖС стали счастивы.

----------


## Pavel

> Желание вновь и вновь помогать людям - это тоже пристрастие.


Круто. Сочувствую Бодхисаттвам.



> Настоящая помощь может быть только когда помогающий обрел просветление.


А я, дурак, принимаю всю жизнь с благодарностью помощь от простых смертным, не догадываясь, что они подсовывают мне подделку.



> В других же случаях, помощь людям будет являться ничем иным, как деланием этого для самого себя. Чтобы обретать заслуги, чтобы считать себя значимым, чтобы дарить людям то счастье, которое человек видит сам через свое собственное цветное стекло.


Радикально так - сразу о всех случаях махом. А потом сразу просветлел от всех омрачений махом. Стоит ли различать одно от другого - все махом.



> Другое дело, что имея желание помочь другим, можно взрастить в себе нравственность, что существенно поможет на пути к Нирване и к тому, чтобы все ЖС стали счастивы.


Разумно. Уж если что для других и сделать путного, так это взростить в себе, чтобы все ЖС стали счастливы. Только вот они итак уже все счастливы. *Все*, кроме тех, кто страдает и стремится избавиться от *своих* страданий.

----------


## Arch

Не могу конечно судить об аутентичности этой сутты, но все же, хотелось бы поделиться:



> Человек пришёл к Будде и сказал:
> 
> — Я очень богат, у меня нет детей, моя жена умерла. Я хотел бы сделать какую-нибудь работу для заслуги. Что я могу сделать для бедных и униженных? Только скажите мне, что я должен делать?
> 
> Услышав это, Будда стал очень печален, и слеза скатилась по его щеке.
> 
> Человек был озадачен такой реакцией. Он спросил:
> 
> — В твоих глазах слёзы? Ты вдруг опечалился, почему?
> ...





> ...чтобы все ЖС стали счастливы. Только вот они итак уже все счастливы. *Все*, кроме тех, кто страдает и стремится избавиться от *своих* страданий.


Позвольте узнать, считаете ли Вы себя счастливым?

P.S. Павел, а Вы не пытались смотреть на "пристрастие к продолжительности сна", как на препятствия в виде сонливости и лени?

----------


## Pavel

> P.S. Павел, а Вы не пытались смотреть на пристрастие к продолжительности сна, как к препятствиям в виде сонливости и лени?


Arch, Вы или забыли. в связи с чем возник вопрос о методе различения пристрастий, либо пропустили этот момент. Поясню. Дело в том. что не все согласны считать потребность в сне пристрастием. Я в качестве доказательства того, что это пристрастие, предложил метод, суть которого сводится к следующему: если при лишении сна вызывается страдание, то есть пристрастие ко сну. Вы оспорили метод, а теперь предлагаете мне пристрастие ко сну рассмотреть препятствием. Да Бога ради. Можно и препятствием рассмотреть, если Вы готовы теперь провозгласить новую истину о том, что препятствия являются источником страданий.

Изначально вопрос в теме был поставлен очень простой. Как в еде так и в сне человеку дана некая кармическая предрасположенность и одновременно некая свобода выбора нормы. Стоит ли уделять внимание этой норме и (до чего разговор не дошел) каков метод определения этой нормы. Но все забуксовало вокруг вопроса: правомочно ли потребность в сне называть пристрастием, да еще и говорить о какой-то кармической зависимости. И уж какие аргументы только не звучали... в поддержку идеи, что потребность спать не является пристрастием. И то, что пристрастие - это всегда пристрастие к мнению, и то, что любое желание - это пристрастие..., и о генетике вопрос подняли, и о потребностях организма... Но эт этого пристрастие к сну не перестало быть таковым, как не перестало быть таковым пристрастие к табакурению. 

Вам есть что сказать по этому вопросу или есть желание отменить вопрос темы и задать свой? Пристрастие к сну есть по Вашему мнению или, Вы считаете, что повторяющееся вновь и вновь желание спать свидетельствует о том, что такое желание не вызвано пристрастием? С чем спорите, с какой  точкой зрения не согласны?

----------


## Arch

Чтобы рассмотреть пристрастие ко сну, попробуем для начала рассмотреть скажем пристрастие к еде, о котором было упомянуто на страницах этой темы.
К чему же может быть пристрастие?
Пристрастие может быть к:
- сладости еды, кислости, горькости, солености и т.п;
- ощущению наполненности желудка;
- процессу поглощения еды, раскусыванию кусков (например, шариков красной икры)
- ощущению наличия еды в руках
- знанию о наличии еды в холодильнике
- знанию о большой денежной ценности имеющейся/раскусываемой еды
- и т.д.
Теперь, в связи с вышесказаным можем ли мы ответить, может ли быть пристрастие к еде?
Да. Может. Но, как говорил Ёрш, "каждый человек обладает своим набором пристрастий, но сами пристрастия не уникальны".

Также и со сном. Сам по себе сон - это физиологическая и умственная необходимость. Но привязываясь или отталкивая, можно создать у себя пристрастие даже ко сну.

Разновидностей пристрастий ко сну может быть очень много.
Некоторые любят спать на одном боку, другие на другом. Одни кладут руки под подушку, другие поверх одеяла. Одни любят Прижиматься к кому-нибудь во время сна, другие любят простор. Одни любят спать много (имеющие лень и сонливость), другие мало (некоторые из них страдают излишней возбужденностью). И так далее... Также может быть и пристрастие к самому процессу сна.

Ответил ли я на Ваш вопрос?

Для проверки себя на наличие пристрастия ко сну можно, например, попробовать спать в позе "на правом боку в позе льва, одна нога на другой, с осознанностью и бдительностью, направив ум на то, чтобы проснуться" (http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn107.htm). Если Вас будет тянуть к изменению позы или Вы будете ворочиться ночью, думаю, можно сделать вывод, что у Вас есть пристрастие ко сну.

Кстати, очень хорошо сказал Гелег.



> ИМХО. Желание побольше поспать, именно желание, а не реальная необходимость в отдыхе, чревато отупением ума и связано с клешей неведения.





> Что является объектом пристрастия для человека, который страдает от лишения его сна?





> Пристрастие *к чему именно* вызывает у людей страдание в результате лишения их возможности спать в течении длительного времени (например в течении недели)?


Прежде всего, пристрастие к приятным ощущениям и к отсутствию неприятных; пристрастие к определенному состоянию ума и к отсутствию других состояний и т.д.




> ...а вот возникшее раз даже очень страстное желание покурить пристрастием не назовем и страдания от него ждать не станем, даже если такому желающему покурить отказать в исполнении его желания. Он улыбнется, посмеется над не ведомо откуда возникшим своим страстным желанием и переключит свое внимание на другое, т.к. нет зависимости от той силы, что станет вновь и вновь обращать его внимание на объект, делая этот объект предметом вожделения.


Не уверен. В последнее время за день до нескольких десятков раз возникает желание купить сигарет и покурить. Не пристрастие ли это?

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, есть объекты привязанности, которые невозможно не только отнять, но даже обнаружить. Ваш метод ограничен бытовыми, мирскими привязанностями. О многих пристрастиях даже догадаться невозможно в обычной жизни.
Если полагаться только на обнаружимые лишениями пристрастия, освобождение будет куда дальше, чем если полагаться на фантазии и воображение

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, есть объекты привязанности, которые невозможно не только отнять, но даже обнаружить. Ваш метод ограничен бытовыми, мирскими привязанностями. О многих пристрастиях даже догадаться невозможно в обычной жизни.
> Если полагаться только на обнаружимые лишениями пристрастия, освобождение будет куда дальше, чем если полагаться на фантазии и воображение


BTR, Вы не внимательны к разговору и высказываниям участников разговора. "Мой метод" - это не метод обнаружения различных форм пристрастий, а метод доказательства. Этим методом я доказываю своим оппонентам, что потребность в сне является пристрастием, а использования словосочетания "пристрастие к сну" оправданно в топикобразующем вопросе.

----------


## Pavel

*Вопрос:*




> Пристрастие к сну есть по Вашему мнению или, Вы считаете, что повторяющееся вновь и вновь желание спать свидетельствует о том, что такое желание не вызвано пристрастием?





> Но, как говорил Ёрш, "каждый человек обладает своим набором пристрастий, но сами пристрастия не уникальны".
> 
> Также и со сном. *Сам по себе сон - это физиологическая и умственная необходимость*. Но привязываясь или отталкивая, можно создать у себя пристрастие даже ко сну.
> Ответил ли я на Ваш вопрос?


А сами как считаете? Содержится в Вашем ответе указание на Ваше мнение, является ли потребность в сне пристрастием?

Чтобы не путаться в Ваших предположениях о том, что и чем "можно у себя создать", а из этого пытаться домыслить что и чем Вы считаете, задам другой очень простой вопрос.

Я уверен, что Вы считаете, что такие животные как коровы не свободны от страданий (страдают), а следовательно у них есть пристрастия, которые порождают эти страдания. К чему у коровы имеются пристрастия, которые заставляют ее страдать (назовите объекты ее пристрастий, как Вы делаете это с человеком, указывая на табакокурение)?




> Для проверки себя на наличие пристрастия ко сну можно, например, попробовать спать в позе "на правом боку в позе льва, одна нога на другой, с осознанностью и бдительностью, направив ум на то, чтобы проснуться" (http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn107.htm). Если Вас будет тянуть к изменению позы или Вы будете ворочиться ночью, думаю, можно сделать вывод, что у Вас есть пристрастие ко сну.


Arch, предлагаю Вам самостоятельно проанализировать аналогичный Вашему метод обнаружения пристрастия к табакокурению: 
Закурите и проверьте, куда Вас будет тянуть стряхивать пепел с сигареты. Если Вас будет тянуть стряхивать пепел в пепельницу, то у Вас есть пристрастие к табакокурению, а если Вы попробуете стряхивать пепел на пол, и это не вызовет желания все-таки стряхивать пепел в пепельницу, то пристрастия к табакокурению у Вас нет.  :Smilie:  Arch, чем обусловлено Ваше особое отношение к позам?



> Прежде всего, пристрастие к приятным ощущениям и к отсутствию неприятных; пристрастие к определенному состоянию ума и к отсутствию других состояний и т.д.


Arch, для многих людей "потрахаться" гораздо приятнее, чем поспать (в ощущениях, на которые Вы опираетесь). Однако, любой человек относительно безболезненно ограничивает себя в сексе или навсегда отказывается от ведения сексуальной жизни, а лишение сна тем же людям приносит невыносимое страдание. Зачем Вы выдумываете в вопросе со сном пристрастия к приятным ощущениям, которые способны породить страшные муки? Что Вами движет в обсуждении вопроса является ли потребность в сне пристрастием?



> Не уверен. В последнее время за день до нескольких десятков раз возникает желание купить сигарет и покурить. Не пристрастие ли это?


Arch, я вижу, что Вы не уверены в различении пристрастия и желания. Тогда просто послушайте, что говорят другие, не торопитесь возражать, уверенно не понимая, чему возражаете и лишь различая, кому возражаете. "Участие - не главное. Главное - победа".  :Smilie:  (шутка)

----------


## Dondhup

Чже Цонкапа
Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения
2 том
181 

Вторичные же клеши:
сонливость, вялость, возбужденность, лень, беспеч-
ность, бессовестность, бесстыдство, забывчивость, не-
бдительность—препятствуют добродетели. Поэтому,
осознав их зло, следует, пользуясь противоядиями,
обрести навык в последовательном уменьшении их
силы. Зло их следующее. В «Послании к другу» (44)
сказано:
«Возбужденность-сожаление95 и злонамеренность,
вялость-сонность, сластолюбие, сомненье—
вот пять скверн, которые являются
расхитителями клада добродетели.»
В «Побуждении к искренности» говорится:
«Кто вялости, сонливости привержен,
возобладает в теле у того
«желчь», «флегма», или «пневма», отчего
значительно расстроится здоровье.
Кто вялости, сонливости привержен,
желудок засорится у того
остатками дурными старой пищи.
Он станет в теле тяжесть ощущать,
и плохо выглядеть, и говорить невнятно.»

И далее:—
«Кто вялости, сонливости привержен,
невеждой без усердья к Дхарме станет.
О, глупое дитя! Достоинства теряет,—
утратив свет, уходит он во мрак...»

----------

Вантус (28.01.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

А ,вот я,например ,могу спать где попало,если захочу:-)

----------


## Easmirnov

> Следует ли буддисту как-то избавиться от своего персонального, кармически обусловленного, пристрастия ко сну в сторону его сокращения и почему?


Если это пристрастие - негативное, то от него стоит избавляться, если не негативное - то никакого пристрастия и нет. 



> Чем отличается пристрастие ко сну от других кармически обусловленных пристрастий и в связи с этим насколько преодолимо?


Сущность любого пристрастия - это получение кратковременного удовольствия, удовлетворение каких-то своих потребностей. Пристрастия у буддистов и не буддистов могут быть разными, но их сущность от этого не меняется.

----------


## Arch

> Сообщение от Arch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Pavel
> 
> ...


Павел, во-первых, "потрахавшись", желание "потрахаться" уходит. Но привязанность (пристрастие) к получению приятных ощущений от секса остается. (Наша цель - устранить привязанность, а не желание).
Во-вторых, для большинства людей обычных людей сделать следующее: "относительно безболезненно ограничивает себя в сексе или навсегда отказывается от ведения сексуальной жизни" - очень и очень трудно. А даже если и происходит отказ от секса, то зачастую происходит лишь замена секса самоудовлетворением. Это мощная привязанность (для большинства) и отказаться от нее на раз-два - очень трудно. Для этого нужно иметь ряд кармических заслуг.

Но вернемся ко сну.
Почему людям, которых лишают сна, это приносит страдания?
Здесь может быть много разных причин, начиная от привязанности к возможности (свободы) выбора "спать или не спать" и до самого процесса организации данного положения дел.
Но главное, что мы обсуждаем (насколько я понял), это страдание от процесса нахождения в состоянии, когда хочется спать, а нам не дают.
В данном случае мы имеем дело именно с ощущениями и мыслями. В большей степени с ощущениями. Ведь когда мы лишены возможности спать - появляются болевые ощущения во всем теле, вялость и трудность двигать конечностями и другие легко- и трудно- описуемые ощущения, не мне Вам рассказывать.
Но еще немаловажная деталь. Всё зависит от приоритетов привязанностей. Например, несколько лет назад я мог сидеть в интернете до 11 утра, а то и до следующего вечера без сна. Уверен, что некоторые могут и больше. И делал это по собственной воле. Так как, наиболее важным на тот момент для меня, было доделать дела, чем поспать. Понимаете о чем я говорю? Когда процесс скучен, то у человека слипаются глаза, ему хочется спать. Даже если он недавно поспал. Но когда процесс затягивает настолько, что перестаешь распознавать боль в теле, то приоритет "поспать" уходит на второй план. Но здесь еще дело в том, что когда долго не спишь, то интерес к чему-либо постепенно снижается и доводится до бессмысленного занятия. Вот тогда желание "поспать" возвращается на первое место приоритетов.




> А сами как считаете? Содержится в Вашем ответе указание на Ваше мнение, является ли потребность в сне пристрастием?


Тогда перефразирую:
Потребность в сне сама по себе пристрастием не является. Так как, это *потребность*!
Но *пристрастия к процессу или видам, способам* и др. *сна* - могут быть. А могут и не быть. Всё в Ваших руках. (Точнее, в Ваших предрасположенностях и карме).

P.S. Павел, не знаю согласитесь Вы со мной или нет. Но "желание" я считаю проявлением привязанности, ее результатом. А не чем-то отдельным, другим или антиподным.




> Что Вами движет в обсуждении вопроса является ли потребность в сне пристрастием?


Движет стремление осознать свои привязанности. Не просто осознать их наличие, но понять их, то, как они приходят, длятся, растворяются. И утвердиться в этом понимании. А самое главное, находить постоянно теряющийся способ устранения этих привязанностей.
Это в общем. А в конкретной ситуации, двигаясь от общего к частному - найти способ одолеть привязанность курения, которая дремала больше 10 лет. Причиной пробуждения которой могло послужить то, что на работе постоянно приходится быть в роли пассивного курильщика. Изо дня в день. Если я не сдержусь и закурю - это будет огромным поражением для меня. Это повлечет за собой множество кармических последствий. А также станет основанием потворствовать и другим своим привязанностям. Вот что мной движет. Позвольте узнать, что Вами движет?

----------

